# AK2i Update for DSi 1.4



## Normmatt (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll start off by saying that the ak2i CAN be updated case in point this update, I found this while scanning some chinese forum. download

NOTE: the dsl one can be used to salvage any bricked ak2i's caused by this update but must be used on a dsl or ds phat, the chance of bricking should be very low but you'd best have a fully charged battery or be plugged into mains before updating just in case.

Enjoy!

EDIT:

Apparently theres a newer update file around now not sure whats changed but you can find it here


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Aug 17, 2009)

which hardware is it for 44 or 81?


----------



## Hardkaare (Aug 17, 2009)

So with this people can get the ak2i to work with dsi 1.4?


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 17, 2009)

oh no.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




is out~!!!
hahahaha


normmatt: i thought you are suppose to sleep?


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 17, 2009)

I will guess this is for HW88 since the language fix was started in HW88 then HW44.

WHAT THE HELL?!! DANNY PHANTOM??

I'm uploading a video documenting this update on HW88

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ilnCOuCQtE

im also shouting at the icon. lol. forgive me


--

I was right. if i do something, a solution will come the next day. i updated my DSi yesterday and today, I got an update for my acekard 2i. this might be DESTINY


----------



## LUGiA (Aug 17, 2009)

Can u confirm what HW it works on 44 or 81

also does it cahnge the icon like EZ-Flash Vi

Thanks


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone brave enough to try this?

I downloaded and emulated it in no$gba, it says HW0000 "cannot be updated", so you'll know whether or not if you can use it on whatever HW you have.


----------



## Opium (Aug 17, 2009)

The update changes the game icon and name to Danny Phantom. Such a random game to use...


----------



## Fabis94 (Aug 17, 2009)

Woo it works. I used the DSi one on my DSlite and it worked. The icon is from some Danny Fantom game


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 17, 2009)

Opium said:
			
		

> The update changes the game icon and name to Danny Phantom. Such a random game to use...



Ew, almost makes me want to not update it.


----------



## Normmatt (Aug 17, 2009)

Works on both HW 44 and 81 and it does change the icon


----------



## LUGiA (Aug 17, 2009)

Opium said:
			
		

> The update changes the game icon and name to Danny Phantom. Such a random game to use...
> 
> could u post pics...also what HW does it work on
> 
> QUOTE(Normmatt @ Aug 17 2009, 01:32 PM) Works on both HW 44 and 81 and it does change the icon



why is it that the icon has to change...when the lang fix was relased it didnt change the icon.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 17, 2009)

Normatt, you said "Some chinese forum", can you post the source of this update?
Seeing as it changes the icon to Danny Phantom, I'm going to wait on an official statement/release.


----------



## PaRaLLeL22 (Aug 17, 2009)

waiting...................XD


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 17, 2009)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Normatt, you said "Some chinese forum", can you post the source of this update?
> Seeing as it changes the icon to Danny Phantom, I'm going to wait on an official statement/release.



most or all chinese forum = rom site...


----------



## Fabis94 (Aug 17, 2009)

Again, thanks Normatt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I couldn't wait anymore


----------



## indask8 (Aug 17, 2009)

Worked perfectly on my HW88 acekard2i.


----------



## LUGiA (Aug 17, 2009)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> Worked perfectly on my HW88 acekard2i.



what file did u use DSI.nds or DSL.nds (i have a DSL for now)


----------



## naxsquall (Aug 17, 2009)

Just tried it.  Works like a charm.  Icon changed to Danny Phantom.


----------



## funem (Aug 17, 2009)

Ill give it a shot on my EU DSi as I have a DSl if it doesent work... will let you know if it works..


----------



## funem (Aug 17, 2009)

double post pls delete


----------



## Fabis94 (Aug 17, 2009)

Henry Hatsworth said:
			
		

> boudincaca said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use DSi even if you're on a DSlite. That's what i did.


----------



## Astral_ (Aug 17, 2009)

Works great on AK2i HW44.


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Somehow i got a HW 81??? wtf?


----------



## LUGiA (Aug 17, 2009)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Henry Hatsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks needed to know as i will be trading my DSL in if i get a DSi


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 17, 2009)

dragonbladerxx1 said:
			
		

> Somehow i got a HW 81??? wtf?



Go try it!


----------



## ilovengage (Aug 17, 2009)

Henry Hatsworth said:
			
		

> why is it that the icon has to change...when the lang fix was relased it didnt change the icon.



Cause that's the only way the DSi doesn't see it's a flash card to block it.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 17, 2009)

Somehow I don't think this update was ready for release, which is why it upgrades your AK2i to the DannyKard 2i.
I doubt the DSi knows to block a small image file, even if it does all you really need to alter is a single pixel...right?


----------



## ThePengwin (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Normatt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can i just ask, is this reversible? can it be reflashed with the standard firmware if need be?

Edit: also, wouldn't it be funny if the cart name was changed to "GTA: Chinatown wars"


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Aug 17, 2009)

If I have HW 81,does that mean i have a fake AK2i??
And do i have to have a dsL or pphat to upgrade??


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 17, 2009)

ThePengwin said:
			
		

> Thanks a bunch Normatt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could try using the previous language fix, if the update process is a complete overwrite and not just a modification.
Not a recommendation, of course...


----------



## Kroganwrex (Aug 17, 2009)

Worked like a charm.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Aug 17, 2009)

@Dragonbladerxx1

1. no there were two hard wares 44 and 81.
2. yes.


----------



## funem (Aug 17, 2009)

Damn can't even get the firmware update from Nintendo now to update my DSi, it just times out. Until I can still want to thank Normatt for pointing it out..


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 17, 2009)

it's working

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ilnCOuCQtE


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 17, 2009)

*snip


@game-icon-fags stfu about the icon changing... big deal, at least now you can play games AND enjoy uploading photos to facebook.


----------



## funem (Aug 17, 2009)

Guess this gets bumped to front page news then ?


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Aug 17, 2009)

CAP99 said:
			
		

> @Dragonbladerxx1
> 
> 1. no there were to hard wares 44 and 81.
> 2. yes.


Ok thanks!
But how do I perform the upgrade/update??
so srry, im really not good with these things...
I don't know what to do with the 2 files...


----------



## LUGiA (Aug 17, 2009)

could someone post a screen shot of the icon change....

i might wait for now...


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Aug 17, 2009)

dragonbladerxx1 said:
			
		

> CAP99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Run the .nds file on your AK2i in a dsl/ds.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 17, 2009)

I guess the DSi firmware has a strict system now that the flashcart are using real games.

This means that Acekard DID NOT COPY the one from EZ Flash


----------



## ThePengwin (Aug 17, 2009)

dragonbladerxx1 said:
			
		

> If I have HW 81,does that mean i have a fake AK2i??
> And do i have to have a dsL or pphat to upgrade??



The file is an NDS file, which youd run like any homebrew. So you just need to boot it on any DS that will run the aceKard, and get into the AK menu. the 1.4 upgraded ones wont, but any other will.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 17, 2009)

dragonbladerxx1 said:
			
		

> CAP99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just place the one of the file into your SD CARD and run the .nds file on another DS


----------



## indask8 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm gonna edit my post as soon as I get the photo.

EDIT: done:







Looks like THQ loves to leave holes on their games


----------



## paulotasso (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a  1.3J DSi. 
Can I use it to update my Acekard2i or I must use a DSlite/phat??


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Aug 17, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> dragonbladerxx1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which file??  The 'ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds'  or the 'ak2ifw_update_14_DSL.nds'
And do i just put one of the files in the root of my flashcart and run it on my ds lite, and once thats done, do i just put the other 1 on my flashcart and run it on my dsi?
EDIT- OMFG!! IT bloody worked!!! Thanks ALot NORM!! u made my day!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now i can play flipnote!
Oh and thanks alot Elix for helping me!


----------



## ThePengwin (Aug 17, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> I guess the DSi firmware has a strict system now that the flashcart are using real games.
> 
> This means that Acekard DID NOT COPY the one from EZ Flash



They entirely could have, because its just a different game ID and verification code, But the EZ5i would most likely have a different chip, so they might not have either.

Oh rats, the DSLite i can borrow is inaccessible! the owner has gone to bed!


----------



## funem (Aug 17, 2009)

Nintendo firmware update keeps timing out when I try and update my DSi, guess there are a lot of Acekard users updating now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit :- Sweet, it worked... nice one thx again for pointing it out


----------



## rommy667 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the nfo


----------



## Eon-Rider (Aug 17, 2009)

YES! THANK YOU ACEKARD TEAM! I just had a really bad haircut by my mum. This news has made me a lot happier.


----------



## paulotasso (Aug 17, 2009)

Why everybody just stopped posting??


----------



## Mario264 (Aug 17, 2009)

Now I'm just waiting for the Supercard team to release their update with the new Spongebob Icon.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Aug 17, 2009)

exactly.


----------



## Drigz (Aug 17, 2009)

This isn't the official Fix right? Because in acekard page it's still "As all you known please do not update your DSi to 1.4. We're working on it and please be patient. Thanks."

For the one's who tried it, how's it's stability?

Im not upgrading until it's stable


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 17, 2009)

i would prefer one of the team use one of the imagine series as icon

dragonbladerxx1,
no problem my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



have fun


----------



## indask8 (Aug 17, 2009)

Drigz said:
			
		

> This isn't the official Fix right? Because in acekard page it's still "As all you known please do not update your DSi to 1.4. We're working on it and please be patient. Thanks."




They will never release this on their official page as it contain a copyrighted icon.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 17, 2009)

I want an IMAGINE icon. lol

it is stable. it's just made the acekard to be accessible in the DSi. but the icon and name is funny


----------



## Eon-Rider (Aug 17, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> Nintendo firmware update keeps timing out when I try and update my DSi, guess there are a lot of Acekard users updating now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if that were the truth. I think I'll hold off from updating my AK2i for now.


----------



## kobykaan (Aug 17, 2009)

Dammit






And still Nothing, Nada,Niente, Gar nichts, ?? ??,  Ekkert, Sweet Frick all! and Nowt yet from the ZERO TEAM the creators of the first fully updatable without another console card!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M3 TEAM officially SUCKS! atm!


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Does Akaio 1.4.1 work on this?


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 17, 2009)

watch my video and see

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ilnCOuCQtE

at the end, it's AKAIO 1.4.1 HW:81


----------



## RhiGhost (Aug 17, 2009)

Just updated and everything is working perfectly. Flipbook is a pretty cool little game


----------



## MetalRufflez (Aug 17, 2009)

paulotasso said:
			
		

> I have a  1.3J DSi.
> Can I use it to update my Acekard2i or I must use a DSlite/phat??


Same question here. I have a 1.3U DSi. Can I run the update from it? THEN update the DSi to 1.4U?


----------



## Quanno (Aug 17, 2009)

I did it like this:

-download the fix
-used the dsi version on a ds lite (so a ds phat works too)
-after it was ready, put it back in the DSi and it works.
-?????
-profit!


----------



## RhiGhost (Aug 17, 2009)

I used the DSi fix file on my DSi no problems.
I then updated my DSi to 1.4 rebooted and ran the acekard/phantomkard


----------



## indask8 (Aug 17, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> I want an IMAGINE icon. lol


----------



## MetalRufflez (Aug 17, 2009)

RhiGhost said:
			
		

> I used the DSi fix file on my DSi no problems.
> I then updated my DSi to 1.4 rebooted and ran the acekard/phantomkard


Great! Thanks! Will update tonight =D


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> watch my video and see
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ilnCOuCQtE
> 
> at the end, it's AKAIO 1.4.1 HW:81


Is it Akaio 1.4.1 Proper?


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 17, 2009)

AKAIO proper. 1.4.1. didnt bother with repack seeing as I managed to do it beofre the release of repack

when i bought my acekard, PROPER was released. so it's that.


----------



## ralph9994 (Aug 17, 2009)

Danny Phantom lol what would the next game be??


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> AKAIO proper. 1.4.1. didnt bother with repack seeing as I managed to do it beofre the release of repack
> 
> when i bought my acekard, PROPER was released. so it's that.


OK thanks! 
Nice video btw


----------



## Bronko (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a question.. is there any other possibility to update your acekard other than using a ds phat/ds lite?

Because I have a 1.4EU DSi which I can't run the update from and I also don't have a ds lite/phat to update my acekard.


----------



## Drigz (Aug 17, 2009)

You have to use lite/phat/dsi 1.3x and below, otherwise it won't work.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

Interesting. I am waiting for Supercard's update as well (despite not having a DSi lol ).

I used rom dumper to dump the rom of the Supercard so currently the Supcard's internal name (and icon) is "Fish Tycoon". But I find it odd that it doesn't show up like that in the menu. I guess the 1.4 update made the naming system more strict for game carts so they had to use the name that was used in the internal rom. Though I can't see how it is they got the first version to work on the pre 1.4 DSi in the first place.

I'm gussing pre DSi flashkarts (aka all the karts that got blocked by the original DSi were a little lax in making them appear as retail karts due to the DSLite not giving a dam beyond that of perhaps the boot code encyption....

If all they did was change the game ID and icon, then this is a big EPIC FAIL for Nintendo.......Makes me wonder that had they made the internal rom updatable on pre DSi carts, that perhaps they would have made them work as well....

Anyone with any decent hex editing knowladge should open up the original Supercard Firmware file, and find it's game ID and icon and replace it to match that of it's internal name or replace both it's menu name and internal name to something else and see if that is enough to fool the DSi. Big cookie goes to whoever does this before the official Supercard team does.!


----------



## Fabis94 (Aug 17, 2009)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> I'm gonna edit my post as soon as I get the photo.
> 
> EDIT: done:
> 
> ...



What holes, they just copied the Title and Icon.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 17, 2009)

I bet nobody has asked this before or tried it before.

Does this update work on AK2i Clones?
Anyone tested this?

It's just a question, i like to see answered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (in the mean time i'll update my AK2i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## StripHeld (Aug 17, 2009)

paulotasso said:
			
		

> I have a  1.3J DSi.
> Can I use it to update my Acekard2i or I must use a DSlite/phat??



Yes I think should first download the files, then load it in your Acekard menu, and then update the DSi. (I haven't done jet)


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 17, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> I bet nobody has asked this before or tried it before.
> 
> Does this update work on AK2i Clones?
> Anyone tested this?
> ...



Ok, to answer my own question: i'll took a R4i clone and tested it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*R4 Clone: R4i from www.r4ipro.com*

CHIP ID: 0fc2 / HW: 4444
Update went fine and gone to 100%

After the update it still worked on the DSLite and a 1.3e DSi but not on the 1.4e DSi

- The icon still shows the original R4DSi icon and the txt: R4DSi
- After entering you get the "An error occurred? ..."

So, no it didn't work on this AK2i clone.


----------



## korbob (Aug 17, 2009)

Suggestions for the next icon/title to rip:

1 2


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 17, 2009)

StripHeld said:
			
		

> paulotasso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you could use your DSi as long it is not 1.4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i just updated it on my DSi 1.1U


----------



## JSHidaka (Aug 17, 2009)

Drigz said:
			
		

> This isn't the official Fix right? Because in acekard page it's still "As all you known please do not update your DSi to 1.4. We're working on it and please be patient. Thanks."
> 
> For the one's who tried it, how's it's stability?
> 
> Im not upgrading until it's stable



THEY will not release it "OFFICIAL" Till they find a way to put their icon and name back. If they say its official they can get legals problems coz the icons/name


----------



## Apache Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

What happens if they can't find a way (aka impossible with current firmware)? They'll just faithfully refuse to name it after a official cart? It's not like their business is based on sound legal law in the firstplace? It's borderline illegal as it is so I would think they wouldn't be as concerned about trademark issues....


----------



## Poliwrath (Aug 17, 2009)

Is there a way to use a different icon and game ID?

Perhaps I'm being too picky, but I'm not complaining, I just really would rather not have a Danny Phantom logo permanently on my DSi menu.
I'd rather have no facebook uploads.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Aug 17, 2009)

Wait why use a cheap game that almost no one's going to have? You'd think they'd choose a big game so Nintendo wouldn't be tempted to just outright block it (which is still a very slim chance even if it is shovelware).


----------



## Apache Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

I took at look at the updateen.bin file for the v1.0 firmware. It appears to be in some form of compressed format or encryption maybe (compressed is more likely). It contains no text strings and contains nothing that a hex editor would be useful for.

Seeing that the rom from the Supercard that was dumped is 16mb and this is only 4mb, my best guess is that the firmware file is in some form of compressed format...

Someone needs to figure out how to decompress it and edit it and (and then re compress it back) so that we can work to defeat Nintendo's firmware updates much quicker as we all know Supercard is a bit slow in terms of releasing updates. I wouldn't be surprised if they end up being the LAST flashcart to update the firmware. For god's sake they haven't even updated the menu system beyond that of moonshell 1.4 since 2006 I believe!

The thing about the Supercard that beats the competition in my opinion that is you can't brick it! The USB flasher that comes with it doesn't need to boot it or anything and a DS/DSi isn't required to update it. As you all know you have to be able to boot the other cards in order to update them...Not true for the Supercard!

By the way, has anyone tried using the supercard firmware updater on other flashcarts? Like the original supercard DSone? If the compression format can be figured out, perhaps the USB flasher could be used on other flashcarts! Like the Acekard in this case.


----------



## Whooosh (Aug 17, 2009)

if i updated with this now.

and then when AK officially release a fix  update with that

Would my AK2i logo be restored???????????????


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 17, 2009)

dang i have an r4


----------



## ian_thextckid (Aug 17, 2009)

2 hours ago i went tot the mall , bought a DSLite. Came back home, updated. I Just returned the DSLite, I got every yen i paid!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And DSi wors now on 1.4 J


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 17, 2009)

dude yen? u live in china but ur thing sais u live in us? anyways cool good idea lol


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 17, 2009)

so does anyone have any probs with the update?


----------



## Disco (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't yet own DSi but I updated just to be ready, I used the DSL update since I have DSL, and when I enter ds boot menu or whatever it's called it shows acekard 2i not danny phantom!! But I updated it, is this ok or? I have AKAIO and my ak2i is hw81.

EDIT: I now update with the DSi update and still no dany phantom icon on my DSL!


----------



## Quilkja (Aug 17, 2009)

i had the same problem as you but i updated on my dsi on 1.3u


----------



## afro193 (Aug 17, 2009)

Worked on 1.3U DSi. Now have a DannyKard 2i and Flipnote Studio. Also, they made the camera a LOT faster (not ass slideshow like, much smoother).


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 17, 2009)

Mario264 said:
			
		

> Now I'm just waiting for the Supercard team to release their update with the new Spongebob Icon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't get that icon change until you place your Acekard 2i into your DSi. It's just how the DSi interprets the flashcart. It thinks its a Danny Phantom game. If you watch the youtube video, you'll see the guy doesn't get his "HOLY CRAP WTH!! DANNY PHANTOM?!?!?" tantrum until after he puts it into his DSi. 

Well, That's Acekard for you. or DannyKard 2i in this case like most Tempers have nicknamed it. 

~ Jon


----------



## JeFFJuH (Aug 17, 2009)

The guys at [email protected] sent me an e-mail mentioning this topic/update.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 17, 2009)

They sent an email to EVERYONE, is my guess.  Now just need Consolesource to hurry up and cancel my order...

By the way, it's been confirmed to work, right?  (not taking any chances)


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1986 (Aug 17, 2009)

It's official. The Acekard team sent me an email reply(FINALLY), redirecting me to this page.

It fizucking sucks because I just got rid of my Acekard to buy an EZ Flash. Well, I guess I'll have to buy it again!


----------



## steve007 (Aug 17, 2009)

why is this update not on the site and i dont know how to put it in i still need to update my dsi can you show the order to put the update in so i dont mess up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please thank you step by step so i dnt mess it up than you


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 17, 2009)

JohnnyBlaze, that's sad if you're going to buy it again.  And yes, I know, just want to make 100% sure.  I don't have another DS to use if this doesn't work.


----------



## Sachka (Aug 17, 2009)

Geez why does the 1.4 update takes so long? its been like 10 mins and its still in like the half


----------



## kidi3 (Aug 17, 2009)

What about people who have already updated... any chances for them ?


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 17, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2194682

Read the above post about R4 clones and the AK2i Kernel update! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_(Some will be lucky, some not)_


----------



## googs (Aug 17, 2009)

well i tryed it and it works
awsome but the icon has changed into danny phantom 
anyways it works 
now im playin flip notes studios non stop

i was waiting for this update for a long time


----------



## anaxs (Aug 17, 2009)

yeh 
flip notes is fricken awesome
anyways i tried the update to and it works
well now that i know ak can update their card i dont need to worry
now theres super card and m3


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 17, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2194682
> 
> Read the above post about R4 clones and the AK2i Kernel update!
> 
> ...



Here's the youtube clip of the R4i-Ultra update with AK2i kernel:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2194812


----------



## kidi3 (Aug 17, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2194682
> 
> Read the above post about R4 clones and the AK2i Kernel update!
> 
> ...



What do you mean.. where can i find infos about it


----------



## anaxs (Aug 17, 2009)

whoa
does that mean that ak2i clones ( r4 ) can use the ak update n it will work


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 17, 2009)

My Proof Video Here > 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEKdk6aOYFs

Play AceKard 2i on DSi 1.4


----------



## Sharky B (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all, 
about a week ago I went and updated my Dsi to 1.4. Yesterday my dad came home from a computer convention and showed me the AK2i he brought. He first tried it on a Ds Lite we have and it worked perfectly. We then tried it on the Dsi and it came up with "cannot read please see instructions manual for more information" so he went online and found that I had updated and now it won't work.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I have three questions for you;

1. Will this still work on a Ds Lite when I update it?

2. When will the official update become avalible so I can not have the Danny Phantom icon?

3. Are there still any bugs with it and if so are they working on it?

Thanks for reading and please reply soon.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 17, 2009)

1. yes it will
2. who cares about the icon
its not like ur gonna stare at it all day  
3. There are no bugs
its full proof 
jus make sure there are no interuptions in the upgrade
i recommend u use akaio


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 17, 2009)

kidi3 said:
			
		

> DjoeN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## antonkan (Aug 17, 2009)

Sharky B said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> about a week ago I went and updated my Dsi to 1.4. Yesterday my dad came home from a computer convention and showed me the AK2i he brought. He first tried it on a Ds Lite we have and it worked perfectly. We then tried it on the Dsi and it came up with "cannot read please see instructions manual for more information" so he went online and found that I had updated and now it won't work.
> 
> 
> ...


[*]Yes, it will work on your Nintendo DS Lite. Use the DSi version of Acekard 2i firmware 1.4 fix on your DS Lite.[*]Don't be patient on when is the release with the corrected Acekard  2i icon. After updating your Acekard 2i on your DS Lite, use that flashcart on your DSi, turn it on, navigate the 'Danny Phatom' icon, press the 'A' button, and that's it. That's your Acekard 2i with 1.4 firmware.[*]There are no bugs for now.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool trick:

Push on the AK2i so it pop's out, but don't remove it, turn on your DSi and quickly press the AK2i back in, agree with the health warning, the updated AK2i while it boots into the DSi menu, you get the AK icon with AceKard 2i txt
This means, the old icon/txt is still in the boot of the AK2i after the update.

BUT, you can't start the AK2i, it gives the "An error has occurred ..."


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 17, 2009)

lol...neat..now nintendo knows what holes they left open


----------



## Sharky B (Aug 17, 2009)

I have just thought of a problem for me; I've updated the Dsi before hand so I can't get on the AK2i card without it saying "Cannot read please see instructions manual for more information" so how can I update it? Any thoughts?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 17, 2009)

Sharky B said:
			
		

> I have just thought of a problem for me; I've updated the Dsi before hand so I can't get on the AK2i card without it saying "Cannot read please see instructions manual for more information" so how can I update it? Any thoughts?



U need either a DSL.

OR a DSi Below 1.4...that means NOT 1.4.

If you dont have that...ur f**ked


----------



## anaxs (Aug 17, 2009)

u update it on a ds lite or phat
u put the update file in the ak and then put it in  ds lite or phat
update it and then put it in ur dsi 
itl work


----------



## antonkan (Aug 17, 2009)

Sharky B said:
			
		

> I have just thought of a problem for me; I've updated the Dsi before hand so I can't get on the AK2i card without it saying "Cannot read please see instructions manual for more information" so how can I update it? Any thoughts?



Use your Nintendo DS Lite and your Acekard 2i, turn it on, run the .nds file for Acekard 2i DSi firmware 1.4 fix, wait until it reaches to 100%, turn off your DS Lite, take out your Acekard 2i to your Nintendo DSi, use it, turn it on, navigate the Danny Phatom icon, press the A button on your DSi, and that's it. Here's your Acekard 2i firmware.


----------



## Poliwrath (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm gonna wait for a solution with a bit less Danny Phantom. Any other game would have been fine ..


----------



## steve007 (Aug 17, 2009)

who made this can he add a kool picture changer if you want to custom your ak2i picture on the dsi dsl and ds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please it would rock


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 17, 2009)

the update changes your AK2i into a commenrcial game so the DSi thinks you are using a genuine game. it cant be done so easily unless the flashcart makers figure it out


----------



## watex5 (Aug 17, 2009)

They chose Danny Phantom... if nintendo block it they'll make the 2 people who actually own the game very sad =P


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 17, 2009)

Wanna have your old AK2i Icon and TXT back? 
_(This is just temporairy and does not boot your AK2i, after resetting your DSi you will have your old Danny Phantoim icon back)_

Here's how!



- But it's very tricky!
- This is prolly the loader when the AK2i is used on the DS Lite / DS Phat, there you still get the old AK icon and txt

_This glitch was reported by "boy123" from www.ndss.nl_


----------



## Quick-zeno (Aug 17, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Wanna have your old AK2i Icon and TXT back?
> 
> Here's how!
> 
> ...



I r having problem with doing that


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 17, 2009)

Quick-zeno said:
			
		

> DjoeN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*This will not bring back your old AK icon for good.
This just boots the old loader, after resetting the dsi you get back your Danny Phantom icon!*_


----------



## Poliwrath (Aug 17, 2009)

A bit pointles then.. Sorry many people are reluctant to do this until we can keep the AK2i logo, or get a good logo other than Danny Phantom >.


----------



## Bitfarb (Aug 17, 2009)

Apparently I have terrible luck, because the fix killed my card. I used my old DSPhat with plenty of battery and the update finished and told me to turn it off, but now my card won't even register in either DS. It just says there's no card insterted.


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 17, 2009)

that wat happens when hb comes in ur life


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 18, 2009)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Opium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh... Because there is a faster camera I updated it.  I played this game before: Danny Phantom: Urban Jungle.  It's actually not that bad but still sucks a little.


----------



## Darrien14 (Aug 18, 2009)

i WAS SO HAPPY WEN I SAW THIS POST WHEN I AWOKE SOMETHING TOLD ME IT WAS READY!!!


----------



## ShadowPhoenix82 (Aug 18, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> I will guess this is for HW88 since the language fix was started in HW88 then HW44.
> 
> WHAT THE HELL?!! DANNY PHANTOM??
> 
> ...



Oh, so that video was from you?  Heh, hilarious.  "What The Hell?  WHAT THE HELL?!?!  Danny Phantom??!?"  :-p  Thanks for the video, all the same.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 18, 2009)

i dont know y people care bout the icon


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't care, as long as it works i'm happy


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 18, 2009)

minoplis said:
			
		

> I would like to know what the AK Team has to say about this.
> 
> I still have the DS Lite and I don't know if is it worth to update my ak2i, but if I had a DSi it would be the ONLY way that a Danny Phantom game would get inside my DS
> 
> ...


----------



## Golds (Aug 18, 2009)

MetalRufflez said:
			
		

> RhiGhost said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i can confirm that this works


----------



## ultrafunix (Aug 18, 2009)

how do you put the ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds on, do you just put it on your cards root, or in a certine folder


----------



## YayMii (Aug 18, 2009)

sheesh, why not use a more popular game, such as a Mario game?


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 18, 2009)

Who cares? Are you going to stare at it all day?


----------



## antonkan (Aug 18, 2009)

ultrafunix said:
			
		

> how do you put the ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds on, do you just put it on your cards root, or in a certine folder


Just put that on the root of your microSD card. 

And I updated my Acekard 2i using my Nintendo DS Lite, and my Acekard 2i works with my Nintendo DSi with firmware 1.4!


----------



## robertw00t (Aug 18, 2009)

I was extremely hesitant to update after I saw that the update could damage the cart, but everything turned out alright.

Did this update damage anyone's cart?


----------



## antonkan (Aug 18, 2009)

robertw00t said:
			
		

> I was extremely hesitant to update after I saw that the update could damage the cart, but everything turned out alright.
> 
> Did this update damage anyone's cart?



It may, but most tempers (including me) won't damage the Acekard 2i.


----------



## Technik (Aug 18, 2009)

And that leaves the m3i to fix it and the fight will have been won. Why the heck are they last?!


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Aug 18, 2009)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> And that leaves the m3i to fix it and the fight will have been won. Why the heck are they last?!



Why does everyone forget Supercard?
On Topic: Just updated Acekard and worked great.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 18, 2009)

I was a bit surprised at the logo. Noone posted it when I update. I was expecting some cool game icon like IMAGINE or something. I was one of the first (and early) to update and I didnt saw the outcome here so forgive me on shouting "WHAT THE HELL??!!"


----------



## Dealios (Aug 18, 2009)

Im having a problem with this update

I updated it thru a DS and used the DSi.nds
After it was done updating, I put it on my dsi and the dannyphanton icon was there and It booted perfectly

Ahh finally it bypassed 1.4. but when it comes time to load a game, I click the game and it just gets stuck on the loading icon, Is anyone expierencing this problem or know a solution, thanks appreciate it.


UPDATE: It turns out that it was the AKAIO, im using v1.4.1, I tried the regular official Acekard RPG v4.18, and the games are loading again

I like AKAIO however, does a different version need to be used?


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's a simple question do you have the latest loaders? -> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=6106


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 18, 2009)

AKAIO has nothing to do with update. I have AKAIO 1.4.1 proper with May 30, 2009 loaders.

It doesnt matter if you have the outdated or newest loader. This update on apply on the header of Acekard 2i.


----------



## Dealios (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't have the latest loaders, and am quite embrassed, Since I'm new to the flashcart seen, 

I'm not sure what a loader entails..


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 18, 2009)

The loaders basically tells the acekard how to run the games.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 18, 2009)

we recommend the May 30, 2009 loader. I dont know if there are any new loaders after July 2009 or August 2009. Perhaps it will be on the next AKAIO firmware


----------



## Dealios (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh thank you guys, got the new loader with my AKAIO and it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,


----------



## Kingfield (Aug 18, 2009)

oh god how i hate danny phantom


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 18, 2009)

i hate it when people complain without analyzing the situation is. I was like that before but I do careful analysis now before posting. Forgive my previous recent posts about inquiries.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1986 (Aug 18, 2009)

All right, I'm tired of this:

_*WHO CARES IF THE ICON IS DANNY PHANTOM?! YOU CAN PLAY YOUR ACEKARD AND YOUR GAMES, RIGHT? RIGHT? YOU CAN? IT WORKS LIKE A CHARM? THEN STOP BITCHING!*_

GOD! I'm sick of the complaining over the icon! Yes, Danny Phantom sucks, but WHO CARES? You can play your games. BE HAPPY, GODDAMMIT!


----------



## Noitora (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone can change the rom's icon using DSBuff or Romer, don't be noobs and stop complaining about trifle things.


----------



## LUGiA (Aug 18, 2009)

is it true that the Icon change is only when AK2i is in a DSi


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 18, 2009)

the DS Lite version is retained. Only the DSi version.

I dont think we can change the icon that easily. unless we change it into a different game icon. that's my theory.


----------



## Poliwrath (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm tired of all the "WHO CARES ABOUT THE ICON????" posts.

I'll tell you who cares, I do. And many other people, probably.
So much so, in fact, that I'd rather stay on firmware 1.3 and keep the icon.

I don't want to turn my DSi on, and I don't want others to use my DSi, and be greeted with a Danny Phantom  icon... Any Nintendo game would have been fine... Why THQ?


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ur pathetic! it doesnt matter if you have a bloody Danny Phantom Icon! for now Just live with it because AK team are working on a icon for theyre company! The onlyy thing that matters is  that acekard worx on 1.4! but if you really really hate the icon, don't bother updating!


----------



## halljames (Aug 18, 2009)

Surely the icon doesnt matter.  It simply is not important


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dealios said:
			
		

> Im having a problem with this update
> 
> I updated it thru a DS and used the DSi.nds
> After it was done updating, I put it on my dsi and the dannyphanton icon was there and It booted perfectly
> ...



I think u used the wrong file! If you want to update using your DSi (It has to be v1.3x or lower) use the File DSi.nds. But if you want to update using your DS Lite or DS Phat, use the file DSL.nds . hope that helped  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit- OH No! he already made it work!  Oh well... there was no point of making this comment then...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 18, 2009)

Poliwrath said:
			
		

> I'm tired of all the "WHO CARES ABOUT THE ICON????" posts.
> 
> I'll tell you who cares, I do. And many other people, probably.
> So much so, in fact, that I'd rather stay on firmware 1.3 and keep the icon.
> ...



Does a freaking icon that *YOU'LL SEE FOR 10 BLOODY SECONDS* really matter *THAT FREAKING MUCH* that you're willing to NOT update, and instead stay on 1.3X!?  It's a damn icon, dude!  I wouldn't have complained if it was for Petz: Horsez or something.  *AT LEAST THE DAMN THING WORKS, RIGHT?  RIGHT!?* You don't make the firmware, nor the loads, nor the kernal, nor anything else on the Acekard.  All you do is use it, and maybe make homebrew for it.  You have absolutely no right to complain.  

*And why not a Nintendo game?  Because Nintendo is much, much more likely to sue them for copyright infringement then THQ is.  Now do we really want that?  No.  So stop freaking complaining about something you see for 10 motherflipping seconds.  Either that, or go make your own update for it, with a superdeduper supersecretlyspecial icon that you can fangasm all over when you see it.*


----------



## Animal (Aug 18, 2009)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> And still Nothing, Nada,Niente, Gar nichts, ?? ??,  Ekkert, Sweet Frick all! and Nowt yet from the ZERO TEAM the creators of the first fully updatable without another console card!!!








 You meant "The first *after Supercard*". They released Supercard DS One i before.



*About the used icons (AK2i & EZVi):*
Maybe they bought the rights of this cheap games. Then it would be legal to use the icon and the game code.
But that's just what *I* am thinking.


----------



## Sheza (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm really, really sorry for asking such a stupid question.

But it's the first time I've hard to update a flash card.

Is this going to work if I follow these directions for my AceKard2i. I have a 1.2E DSi.

1) Download the file (should contain 2 files within).
2) Copy the "ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds" file to the AceKard2i
3) Boot it on my 1.3u DSi *(In My Case - 1.2E)*
4) Run the AceKart, then execute the "ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds" file
5) Read the warning about the possible bricking of your kart (standard stuff there), and press start to confirm.
6) Reboot after it tells you to.. after which.. you will find the Danny Phantom icon
7) Update the DSi (1.3u) to 1.4u *(In My Case 1.2E to 1.4E)*

Will that work fine?

I'm guessing so, but after sifting through the first few pages of this topic I haven't seen any instructions.


----------



## nikochanr3 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, it will. It is what i did (execpt from 1.3, not 1.2)


----------



## Poliwrath (Aug 18, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Does a freaking icon that *YOU'LL SEE FOR 10 BLOODY SECONDS* really matter *THAT FREAKING MUCH* that you're willing to NOT update, and instead stay on 1.3X!?  It's a damn icon, dude!  I wouldn't have complained if it was for Petz: Horsez or something.  *AT LEAST THE DAMN THING WORKS, RIGHT?  RIGHT!?* You don't make the firmware, nor the loads, nor the kernal, nor anything else on the Acekard.  All you do is use it, and maybe make homebrew for it.  You have absolutely no right to complain.
> 
> *And why not a Nintendo game?  Because Nintendo is much, much more likely to sue them for copyright infringement then THQ is.  Now do we really want that?  No.  So stop freaking complaining about something you see for 10 motherflipping seconds.  Either that, or go make your own update for it, with a superdeduper supersecretlyspecial icon that you can fangasm all over when you see it.*



Chill out, stop inflicting your opinion on everybody.

I understand that this is the only available option currently, and I am grateful to the AK team and anybody else involved in making this possible, and I am NOT complaining.
I am just saying, that for now, I would rather keep 1.3x firmware, as facebook uploads are not so important to me, and I would rather keep the Acekard icon.

Obviously, the Danny icon many not bother you at all, but for some people, it does bother them. I know that it would just annoy me seeing it all the time, and whenever my friends
used my DSi, they would be like "..what?" - I'd just rather not have it on my DSi menu.

Please respect the opinions of others, and don't shout them down. I wasn't complaining about the icon, I was complaining about the people who are inflicting their opinion of "THE ICON DOESN'T MATTER!!1112" on other people, because for some people, it really does matter.

I shal wait a while, and see if there is any other solution, that allows keeping the current icon.


----------



## halljames (Aug 18, 2009)

One very important reason for upgrading to Nintendy Firmware 1.4 is to be able to get Flipnote Studio, whey hey


----------



## Deeje (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank god for the update, I was starting to worry for just a sec there. Now I can play around with flipnote too, and stare at good ol' Danny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you think about it... it is kinda funny that the cards boasting that they were the safest etc because they can definately update using a pc both havn't released anything yet...
I was about to get a zero too... Don't need one now, woot!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 18, 2009)

Deeje said:
			
		

> Thank god for the update, I was starting to worry for just a sec there. Now I can play around with flipnote too, and stare at good ol' Danny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't thank something that's fake.  Thank the Acekard team for making the update.  They did the work, after all.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: @Poliwrath: It's not an opinion, it's a fact.  An icon is an icon, nothing more.  IT doesn't affect how the card runs, or what it does.  You're just being nitpicky about something you have no control over.  But oh well, your loss, not mine.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Aug 18, 2009)

Is there any problem buying a AK2i off DX DOT COM ?


----------



## Poliwrath (Aug 18, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Deeje said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it's not a fact that the icon doesn't matter.

The icon doesn't matter in the way that it affects game play and use of the card etc,
but it does matter aesthetically, and it will bother many people that pay attention to detail, such as myself.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, keep telling yourself that.  You're telling that to someone with major OCD who hates anything out of order.  Now either you go pay them money to make it a different game icon, or stop complaining.

Done with this convo, by the way.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Aug 18, 2009)

An Icon is just an icon, if you don't like it so much, then put a sticker over it

Do anyone know if it's okay to buy an AceKard2i off DealExteme?

Don't wana waste post space - (So I just edit)
Thank you
elixirdream
For responding and giving an example on how to look for the right card! 
--------------------
If you try to fail, and succeed, which have you done?


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 18, 2009)

WeakNiZ said:
			
		

> An Icon is just an icon, if you don't like it so much, then put a sticker over it
> 
> Do anyone know if it's okay to buy an AceKard2i off DealExteme?
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 18, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> WeakNiZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can buy an Acekard 2i as long as your DSi isn't already at 1.4X.  Otherwise you have to wait.


----------



## jbach44 (Aug 18, 2009)

JohnnyBlaze1986 said:
			
		

> All right, I'm tired of this:
> 
> _*WHO CARES IF THE ICON IS DANNY PHANTOM?! YOU CAN PLAY YOUR ACEKARD AND YOUR GAMES, RIGHT? RIGHT? YOU CAN? IT WORKS LIKE A CHARM? THEN STOP BITCHING!*_
> 
> GOD! I'm sick of the complaining over the icon! Yes, Danny Phantom sucks, but WHO CARES? You can play your games. BE HAPPY, GODDAMMIT!




yeah i agree, i have the R41-SDHC, at least u can have a working cart now. i wouldnt care if the icon said hannah montanna, as long as it worked lol

had I known the 1.4U update would cripple my R4i, I wouldn't have done the update. but since I did the update before I saw online what it does to flashcarts, i was SOL
now I have to wait, or buy another cart


----------



## mullenlegend (Aug 18, 2009)

I got owned >.> My Acekard got bricked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I updated it then I did the reboot and now nothing shows up. It is just blank. I didn't update my DSi yet. I did use the DSi Update too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I will have to buy a new one off of Dealextreme.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 18, 2009)

oh tat sucks
did u really reboot ur ds wen it said or earlier?


----------



## mullenlegend (Aug 18, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> oh tat sucks
> did u really reboot ur ds wen it said or earlier?


I did it when it said. It said 100% complete please reboot


----------



## Ethanfel (Aug 18, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> yeh
> flip notes is fricken awesome
> anyways i tried the update to and it works
> well now that i know ak can update their card i dont need to worry
> now theres super card and m3



flipnotes is More than Awesome !

the update work's fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this afternoon, i have update a brand new DSi eu, two etapes : 1.3e and after 1.4e


----------



## Golds (Aug 19, 2009)

you can use the dsi file on your actual DSi to update your firmware
you do not need a DSL to do it.

as the acecard2i boots into DSL mode and not DSi mode you should have no problems.

i did it, no problems, danny phantom and all.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 19, 2009)

yeh 
the chances of bricking are very low so its pretty safe
jus make sure u dont interupt the update in any way


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 19, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> jus make sure u dont interupt the update in any way



*FARTS*

ONOEZITBRICKEDZ!!!!

JK


----------



## redact (Aug 19, 2009)

i'm starting to like this danny phantom icon
managed to fool my friend with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




even got to waste my dsi points on art style: picopict (sweet game btw)


----------



## Knarf (Aug 19, 2009)

Works wonders, I updated it, then updated my DSi. Thank you DSi Homebrew Crew!


----------



## YayMii (Aug 19, 2009)

Wouldn't it be awesome if this type of update could allow older flashcards to work on the DSi?
I _really_ want my EDGE to be DSi-compatible.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Aug 19, 2009)

What is "bricking"?


----------



## anaxs (Aug 19, 2009)

its when ur card becomes use less jus like how u can brick ur wii if u do somethin stupid
after its bricked u cant do anything  with it
u can also brick ur dsi but thats  if u do somthin really stupid


----------



## ajam100 (Aug 19, 2009)

ok this is my idea. i think it replaces the game card id with the danny phantom one so this dsi will recognize it. i think this because the nds file is to small to be a game which its not (its an updater) so it insirts a game id because i think ninendo insirted a filter into the dsi firmare in its latest update


----------



## johwil (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi, 

I wonder if some coder could comeup with a DSi System Update that will revert the bad effcts of 1.4?
Is there anyone non nintendo coder that have the System 1.3 and the System 1.4 and are able to do a diff
to see whats has been changed.

Thanks
Yours
/johwil


----------



## johwil (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi, 

I wonder if some coder could comeup with a DSi System Update that will revert the bad effcts of 1.4?
Is there anyone non nintendo coder that have the System 1.3 and the System 1.4 and are able to do a diff
to see whats has been changed.

Thanks
Yours
/johwil


----------



## anaxs (Aug 19, 2009)

well theres been a feature added that u can upload pics from ur dsi camera to ur facebook acc
i think thats it and the fact that the flashcarts were blocked


----------



## johwil (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks!

What I meant was more on code basis.
I know the differences between 1.3 and 1.4 featurewise.

Yours
/johwil


----------



## anaxs (Aug 19, 2009)

well nintendo did code the update differently
thats how the flash cards were blocked


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 19, 2009)

Isn't it funny how the WHOLE ENTIRE NDS homebrew comunity relies on these flashcarts: if a future update were, to say, block these for good, imagine what the world would be like then.


----------



## Captain Charisma (Aug 19, 2009)

I've already updated to 4.1E.  So how do i exactly update my AceKard2i? which file do i choose and where do i put it, do i have to rename it?

help be really appreciated.


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 19, 2009)

If I use this update on my DS lite.  Will i see the Danny Phantom Icon or the icon will only be on the DSI.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 19, 2009)

@captain Charisma: update on a ds lite/ phat
use the dsi file
@jakub95: u will only c the danny phantom icon on the dsi


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 19, 2009)

Crap, I only have an original DS and a 1.4 DSi. What do I do?


----------



## Bitfarb (Aug 20, 2009)

mullenlegend said:
			
		

> I got owned >.> My Acekard got bricked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like the same thing that happened to me. AFAIK I did everything right, but it still died. Guess I'll wait to buy a replacement so I can buy one pre-fixed.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 20, 2009)

[BnC said:
			
		

> Mitchell]
> Isn't it funny how the WHOLE ENTIRE NDS homebrew comunity relies on these flashcarts: if a future update were, to say, block these for good, imagine what the world would be like then.



We know that'll never happen.  It's a crapload of hackers against one company.  The World > Nintendo.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 20, 2009)

chickenmatt5 said:
			
		

> Crap, I only have an original DS and a 1.4 DSi. What do I do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you guys tried to fix it? I think there is a way to fix them in a thread somewhere using DSLites.. I am not sure though..
Guess you guys should look around..

I found this: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=174822 
Although I am sure there quite few threads around about these kind of stuffs..


----------



## shdwdragn (Aug 20, 2009)

I did the update on my 1.3U DSi and everything worked out fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No need to use a DS Phat or DS Lite XD


----------



## Bitfarb (Aug 20, 2009)

TheDestroyer said:
			
		

> chickenmatt5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn. That looks like it'd fix it, but my only spare is an Acekard 2, and I'm guessing the DSL multi-card update only works on 2i.
At least that means that I could fix my old card when I buy a replacement, so I'll have a working spare 2i.


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 20, 2009)

shdwdragn said:
			
		

> I did the update on my 1.3U DSi and everything worked out fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a need if you already updated... like me...


----------



## rose_petal (Aug 20, 2009)

I downloaded the fix and used a ds lite to run the firmware. it appeared to update successfully but now neither a ds lite or dsi recognise rhe acekard . Any ideas??


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 20, 2009)

rose_petal said:
			
		

> I downloaded the fix and used a ds lite to run the firmware. it appeared to update successfully but now neither a ds lite or dsi recognise rhe acekard . Any ideas??


It probably bricked...


----------



## rose_petal (Aug 20, 2009)

can u unbrick it?????


----------



## Dimensional (Aug 20, 2009)

rose_petal said:
			
		

> can u unbrick it?????


Unbricking would require having another AK2i to run the updater from.


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 20, 2009)

rose_petal said:
			
		

> can u unbrick it?????


Brick=broke  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only not that violent


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## ecliastee (Aug 20, 2009)

I downloaded the AK 2i 1.4 upload, and I downloaded only 1 file, not two? What happened? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What I downloaded was "a2ifw_update_14.rar" no dsi or dsl at the end!

Also, im new to flashcarts, do I just drag and drop the rar file to the micro SD? along with all the games + the loader? and it should work?

Thanks!


----------



## KevInChester (Aug 20, 2009)

Download Winrar and extract the .rar first.


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 20, 2009)

ecliastee said:
			
		

> I downloaded the AK 2i 1.4 upload, and I downloaded only 1 file, not two? What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, unzip the .rar file. If you have a DSi (1.3), put the .dsi file on your micro SD card. If you have a DS Lite, put the .dsl on your micro SD card. Then run it.


----------



## rctgamer3 (Aug 20, 2009)

chickenmatt5 said:
			
		

> ecliastee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DSi version is for the normal DS' too (Use the DSi version (in most cases). The DSL version is only if you want to update multiple cards.


----------



## nadine7 (Aug 20, 2009)

OMFG said:
			
		

> So with this people can get the ak2i to work with dsi 1.4?



have a new ak2i card and want to update to work with dsi 1.4 .
do i simply drag and drop update into tf card .
i've done this and keep getting error on dsi when i click onto ak2i .
what am i doing wrong ?


----------



## antonkan (Aug 20, 2009)

nadine7 said:
			
		

> OMFG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you use the DSi version of Acekard 1.4 firmware fix? Just simply drag and drop to the microSD (TF) card.

It works fine for me.


----------



## ecliastee (Aug 20, 2009)

chickenmatt5 said:
			
		

> ecliastee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS! that was a big help! Also, for the flash cart to work, what files do i need besides the games? ( Im new to AceKard ) i need the loader, and the new update + the games, and it should work?


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Aug 20, 2009)

OK! USe DSL.nds if u want to update using ur dslite or DS Phat! U canalso use if u have multiple acekards! USe the DSi.NDS if u want to update using ur dsi!( UR DSi has to be Version 1.3 or under)


----------



## nadine7 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah , separated , dragged and dropped dsi update file only . will try again .

just rec'd ak2i card today , it was not used on dsi before 1.4 was downloaded .
do i need to update ak2i card from a ds before it will work on dsi with 1.4 ?


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Aug 20, 2009)

nadine7 said:
			
		

> Yeah , separated , dragged and dropped dsi update file only . will try again .
> 
> just rec'd ak2i card today , it was not used on dsi before 1.4 was downloaded .
> do i need to update ak2i card from a ds before it will work on dsi with 1.4 ?


If your DSi is already 1.4 then u need Another DSi (Version 1.3 or lower) or DSL or DS Phat to update from. if you don't have any of them then ur screwed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just borrow of a friend or somethiing


----------



## antonkan (Aug 20, 2009)

Any problems for updating the Acekard 2i? Mine works perfectly.


----------



## nadine7 (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks > gotcha i think , so i can update the 1.4 fix onto my ak2i card with  a ds ?

if so i assume that  i should use the ds version of the update to accomplish this ???

once the card is updated with fix , then it will work in dsi with 1.4 ???

can't believe i foolishly downloaded 1.4 !


----------



## Hypershad12 (Aug 20, 2009)

So let me get this straight. If you updated your DSi to 1.4, you have to use the ds lite update. or do I use the dsi one to update the card on the ds lite?


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight. If you updated your DSi to 1.4, you have to use the ds lite update. or do I use the dsi one to update the card on the ds lite?



If your dsi is still 1.3, you can use the DSi update on the DSi.
IF you HAVE DSi FW 1.4x, you HAVE to use the DS lite update on a DS phat or DS lite.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Aug 20, 2009)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> Hypershad12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Man, I don't wanna brick my AK2i, tho...


----------



## Hypershad12 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm sure the chances of bricking isn't that large, right?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 20, 2009)

No.  I've seen people brick them, but Acekard's are rather cheap anyway.


----------



## kennypu (Aug 21, 2009)

Henry Hatsworth said:
			
		

> Opium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry if it was answered, but obviously because nintend0 blocked the cart name/icon, so by simply changing the cart name and icon the game works -.- you should try thinking for once.

Anyway, the Acekard team should release the source of the update so in case the same method is used by nintendo to block it again, us the community can quickly create another patch. But I personally doubt they will block it, at least not in the same method. because if they block it using the same method that means that any person who has the actual danny phantom game will not be able to play their game. lol


----------



## tdt2000 (Aug 21, 2009)

Has any one noticed once they update the cart and all OF your previous saves are not working and the cheat system is their but not working to?

For me atleast they are not working.  I mean I can do a new save and that save is their. That’s kool and all but I would like the cheat system to atleast work so I can get back my saved progress in the games I have not finished yet.  Everything worked pre update.

Any help or ideas would be kool. Sorry if this was posted before on another thread.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 21, 2009)

thats odd
try putting a new cheat file
didnt happen to me

thats even odder
ur saves should work
check if it changed the name from *******.nds.sav to just *******.sav

*Posts merged*

my bad
double pose


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 21, 2009)

tdt2000 said:
			
		

> Has any one noticed once they update the cart and all OF your previous saves are not working and the cheat system is their but not working to?
> 
> For me atleast they are not working.  I mean I can do a new save and that save is their. That’s kool and all but I would like the cheat system to atleast work so I can get back my saved progress in the games I have not finished yet.  Everything worked pre update.
> 
> Any help or ideas would be kool. Sorry if this was posted before on another thread.



Mine hasn't done that.  Shoulda backed up your savs.


----------



## kennypu (Aug 21, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> tdt2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting, mine didn't do that either. are you using AKAIO, or the ofw? that might be a problem, since most people here use akaio, if that is a problem with the official firmware, we won't notice. I don't know for sure though, sorry.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 21, 2009)

well i used both firmwares to test the problem and it doesnt occur


----------



## Tva (Aug 22, 2009)

Next to bricking the card, is there also a risk of bricking the DS itself when updating? I will have to use a DS of my friend, since my own DSi is 1.4 already, and I don't want to brick his DS


----------



## supersonic124 (Aug 23, 2009)

does this make a acekard2(regular not 2i) work on a dsi?


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 23, 2009)

NO it doesn't. No I don't think you could brick your ds.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 23, 2009)

supersonic124 said:
			
		

> does this make a acekard2(regular not 2i) work on a dsi?



The 2.1 was never able to work on the DSi.  Firmware issues, blocked from the start.


----------



## aguy8888 (Aug 23, 2009)

So i have the dsi 1.4u and and download the firmware upgrade which file do i put in to ak2i the"ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds" or "ak2ifw_update_14_DSL.nds" into it and then into my DS Lite to upgrade it.
Please could anyone tell me?


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 23, 2009)

aguy8888 said:
			
		

> So i have the dsi 1.4u and and download the firmware upgrade which file do i put in to ak2i the"ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds" or "ak2ifw_update_14_DSL.nds" into it and then into my DS Lite to upgrade it.
> Please could anyone tell me?



Use "ak2ifw_update_14_DSL.nds" and put it on your SD card (anywhere you want) and then use your DS Lite to upgrade your Ak2i.. (Just run the file) and follow instructions!


----------



## osttrumpet (Aug 23, 2009)

First of all, I'm new to the whole DS scene so I apologize if this is a dumb question.

I got a DS recently and accidently updated to the 1.4 firmware. I'm thinking about getting a AK2i. Could I just get a AK2i and apply this update or do I need to update the card on another DS with pre 1.4 firmware to get it to work on my DS?

Sorry again if this is a stupid question.


----------



## kobykaan (Aug 23, 2009)

osttrumpet said:
			
		

> First of all, I'm new to the whole DS scene so I apologize if this is a dumb question.
> 
> I got a DS recently and accidently updated to the 1.4 firmware. I'm thinking about getting a AK2i. Could I just get a AK2i and apply this update or do I need to update the card on another DS with pre 1.4 firmware to get it to work on my DS?
> 
> Sorry again if this is a stupid question.




you need to run it on another ds such as a PHAT or LITE!

You will not be able to load the AK2i on a DSi with 1.4 firmware to try apply this update!

A DSlite or DSPHAT is recommended!


----------



## Ickstar009 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey I just found out about this DSi update 1.4.  My lil girl's DSi has the updated version on her DSi but my son hasn't yet.  I downloaded the file for the necessary update on their AceKards.  When I extract the file, I don't get the two different versions for updating ( You know, the one for the DSi and the other for the DSLite)  All I get is a one folder that is titles "_ak2", a release note file, and another file that is titled akmenu4.nds.

Am I downloading the right update for my kids DSi?  Please help me if you can?


----------



## anaxs (Aug 24, 2009)

no ur not downloading the update file
ur downloading the firmware
go to opiums thread about this and it has the download link to the update


----------



## Ickstar009 (Aug 24, 2009)

This may sound like a stupid ass question, and I am new to this, but where can I find the Opiums thread?  Is it possible for someone to post a link to it?

Thanks!


----------



## anaxs (Aug 24, 2009)

its right  here
your welcome

by the way opium is a person and the thread is by him.....


----------



## Ickstar009 (Aug 24, 2009)

Did not know that and I appreciate that you informed me of it?  Thanks again!


----------



## anaxs (Aug 24, 2009)

try the second link
i heard the others are down


----------



## Ickstar009 (Aug 24, 2009)

Am I supposed to edit any lettering from this file "ak2ifw_update_14.rar" cause it seems to look like the firmware that I have been downloading for the past 4 hours.  I thought there would be 2 files: One for the DSi and the DSLite?


----------



## Ickstar009 (Aug 24, 2009)

I added the file to my micro sd card and connected it to the DSi and I can't see it in the main menu of the AceKard screen?  Am I doing something wrong or is it still the firmware that I am downloading?

Again, I am new to this!!


----------



## chocobai (Aug 24, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> @captain Charisma: update on a ds lite/ phat
> use the dsi file
> @jakub95: u will only c the danny phantom icon on the dsi



Hi. I have a few questions, just to be sure.

1.) I have an DSi (1.3E) AND a DSlite(E). Which way should I update? Through the DSlite or the DSi?
2.) If you use the dsi.nds if you update with the DSlite, what is the DSlite.nds for?
3.) If I update with the DSi, I also use the DSi.nds, right?
4.) Is there some chance to brick my DSlite or DSi or can I just brick the Acekard2i?

thx.

PS: For some of these questions I found different answers so I dunno which is right :/


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 24, 2009)

chocobai said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.) Either, doesn't matter which.
2.) Dunno myself, I've heard the DSL one is for multiple Acekard 2i's.  Why they'd name it DSL, iunno.
3.) Yes.
4.) Just the Acekard can be brick'd.


----------



## chocobai (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the answers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I updated with my DSi. Both, Acekard and the Dsi itself are working perfectly and now I'm downloading flipnote xD


----------



## truong25 (Aug 24, 2009)

okay guys help me here.. i downloadeded the new update, put it into a dsi 1.2, ran the update and then restarted. now neither of my dsi 1.2 and 1.4 can identify what the acekard is. it appears as a blank game cart with no title.

i never tried this, but would it work if i put the cart in a ds lite?


----------



## anaxs (Aug 24, 2009)

is there a game card or is there nothin there
if theres nothin there then i think u bricked ur card 
if there is a game card there with no lable try updating angain and download a new file
if that doesnt work then its mostlikely bricked

if it works on a dsl then its not bricked
try updating on a dsl if the above doesnt work


----------



## truong25 (Aug 25, 2009)

okay well, it works on a ds lite. should i use the  ak2ifw_update_14_DSL.nds instead of   ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds  now?


----------



## masterjedi (Aug 25, 2009)

i updated my acekard2i on a ds lite and put the acekard into my dsi but on the main menu of the dsi and ds lite it says there is no game card inserted. please help me!!! and it does not work on a ds lite either


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 25, 2009)

masterjedi said:
			
		

> i updated my acekard2i on a ds lite and put the acekard into my dsi but on the main menu of the dsi and ds lite it says there is no game card inserted. please help me!!! and it does not work on a ds lite either



It means you bricked your Acekard.  Go get another Acekard.


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thats the hundreth person I've seen say:"My Acekard can't be read!" Get it into your heads, people: YOU BRICKED IT!!!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 25, 2009)

chickenmatt5 said:
			
		

> Thats the hundreth person I've seen say:"My Acekard can't be read!" Get it into your heads, people: YOU BRICKED IT!!!



If you'll notice, a lot of the people asking are brand new to the site.  20 pages is a bit too much to read, so they just ask.  Get over it.  Not everyone has a lot of common sense.  Just answer their questions, and get on with your life.


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 25, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> chickenmatt5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember my noob days... no offence, noobs.


----------



## enlargedhousecat (Aug 25, 2009)

I updated the card and now my sd card is and un recognised format on my comp and now I cant add new stuff,

please help

EDIT: nevermind problem solve


----------



## kidi3 (Aug 25, 2009)

Someone who tried to update it twice ?


----------



## Colourful Zone (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi all, I would like to introduce our Kernel / Core Firmware Upgrade Service for AK2i card for DSi v1.4 issue.

First of all, I need to clarify that it is not any kind of advertising but we just know there are some DSi players who may need our help. Thus, if there is any problem in this post, please let me know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Actually, we are Colourful Zone Online Shopping Store which is based in Hong Kong. We mainly sell DS Flash cards. However, it is not the main point of this post.

We just add the service to help any one who are suffered from the upgrading AK2i Kernel Core Firmware about DSi v1.4 issue. If any one who want to upgrade the kernel core firmware of the AK2i card with that unofficial kernel firmware but do not know how to upgrade it, you can go to here to get help from us.

Also, if you have upgraded your AK2i card but unfortunately the card is bricked (unusable) by unknown reason, you can try to use this service to make your AK2i DS card live again.

If any one has any problem about it or DS cards technical issue, please reply the post at here or email to us without any hesitation. Thanks.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 25, 2009)

Colourful Zone said:
			
		

> Hi all, I would like to introduce our Kernel / Core Firmware Upgrade Service for AK2i card for DSi v1.4 issue.
> 
> First of all, I need to clarify that it is not any kind of advertising but we just know there are some DSi players who may need our help. Thus, if there is any problem in this post, please let me know.
> 
> ...



B-B-B-B-B-BOOOOOOTTTTT.  Stupid bots.


----------



## Colourful Zone (Aug 25, 2009)

I am sorry that I am not BOTs. We just want to provide the service to someone who need our help. Please take it easy and keep calm.


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 26, 2009)

Colourful Zone said:
			
		

> I am sorry that I am not BOTs. We just want to provide the service to someone who need our help. Please take it easy and keep calm.


"... am not BOTs."? lol


----------



## ElBarto89 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi, i'm newby and i've a question.

If i have already updated my dsi to 1.4e, can i update my acekard 2i on a dslite not updated (and which file ive to use? these ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds or these ak2ifw_update_14_DSL.nds)? I don't have friends with dsi to update my ak2i, i know only people with ds lite or ds fat.

Thank you very much for reponse.


----------



## Colourful Zone (Aug 27, 2009)

ElBarto89 said:
			
		

> Hi, i'm newby and i've a question.
> 
> If i have already updated my dsi to 1.4e, can i update my acekard 2i on a dslite not updated (and which file ive to use? these ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds or these ak2ifw_update_14_DSL.nds)? I don't have friends with dsi to update my ak2i, i know only people with ds lite or ds fat.
> 
> Thank you very much for reponse.



Yes, you can update your AK2i on a DS Lite or DS Phat. You should run ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds to update your AK2i.


----------



## ElBarto89 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you and i have another question. I use the software moonshell but i've heard of AKAIO what do you think about it? It's better can i read mp3 or watch videos with akaio?


----------



## anaxs (Aug 27, 2009)

akaio is a custom firmware for ak
id recommend it 
its the best firmware for the ak2i better than the official ak firmware
i can play mp3 since it includes lmp-ng mucic player but u would need moonshel to play videos
get akaio and the put moonshell in it just like u did witht the official firmware
akaio is just another firmware for it to run games
its not a media player

make sure u get it

your welcome


----------



## ElBarto89 (Aug 27, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> akaio is a custom firmware for ak
> id recommend it
> its the best firmware for the ak2i better than the official ak firmware
> i can play mp3 since it includes lmp-ng mucic player but u would need moonshel to play videos
> ...



Thank you just i update the ak2i on ds lite of my friends i'll install akaio too.


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 27, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> akaio is a custom firmware for ak
> id recommend it
> its the best firmware for the ak2i better than the official ak firmware
> i can play mp3 since it includes lmp-ng mucic player but u would need moonshel to play videos
> ...


WHERE!?!?! GIMME LINK!!!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 27, 2009)

Though you were quite obnoxious about it, chickenmatt, here is akaio.


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 28, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Though you were quite obnoxious about it, chickenmatt, here is akaio.


#1-I got carried away
#2-do you need to update your AK to the Danny Phantom game?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 28, 2009)

chickenmatt5 said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did, but that's because I have a DSi.  But no, to use AKAIO, you don't.


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Aug 28, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> chickenmatt5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again...
#1-I have a DSi
#2-It doesn't work w/out the update... and I reeeeeally don't want to brick my AK...


----------



## DragoonAdept (Aug 30, 2009)

I just crapped my pants. I ran the update, everything was going good. I confirmed I has HW81 with AKAIO, since that's what I use normally, beforehand. The update finished, and I restarted. DSi reboots, shows AK2i still. I click it, WHAM. I get that generic error. Took the card out, rebooted, put it back in, AK2i flashed for a second and then I saw Danny Phantom. After that it has worked flawlessly, I'll leave this sentence with you all..

*I've never been so happy to see Danny Phantom in my life.*


----------



## kristymb (Aug 31, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> chickenmatt5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(off Topic) I would just like to say Amen to that! I am a newb to this site in post's not in length. I have been to way to many site's (related & non related) that are down right rude to newb's! I am an admin (for 2 years now) on a non related site & I just don't get why people feel they have to be rude to newb's I understand it is a bit more work for the staff to reply again, and again to repeated posts, but thats why There there (well thats how we look at it on my site anyway) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Please for give me for the off topic I was not trying to hijack the thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(on Topic) 
I have the program update downloaded, but have not got up the ***** Guts to update yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like to research all I can before I make any Hasty steps. Thanks for all the helpful info!


----------



## DSIExplorer (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanx! GBA.net I just updated my dsi and it works like a charm, just used my daughter's dsl to update it.


----------



## zee123456789 (Aug 31, 2009)

can someone please tell where to put the .rar file on my ak2i's microSD?????


----------



## HaniKazmi (Aug 31, 2009)

Nowhere, you extract it with winrar.


----------



## luke...95 (Sep 2, 2009)

hi i'm new to all of this so plz can u tell me where on the SD card do i put the ak2ifw_update_14_DSL file???

thanks


----------



## Eliwen (Sep 3, 2009)

Put it in the root folder.


----------



## Colourful Zone (Sep 5, 2009)

luke...95 said:
			
		

> hi i'm new to all of this so plz can u tell me where on the SD card do i put the ak2ifw_update_14_DSL file???
> 
> thanks



Just put ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds to the root directory of your memory card to update your AK2i.


----------



## nicofaz_uniekz (Sep 13, 2009)

hey all
i'm newbie (both having DSi and as the member) so don't hesitate to blame me hahahaa...

my questions are :

1. i think about this scenario :
- i borrow my friend's DSL to upgrade my AK2i (because mine was accidentaly upgrade to 1.4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) with the DSi File
- finished, and i put the AK in my DSi to see the result

is that right?

2. i definitely don't know AKAIO. what is it? is it important for upgrading AK (so should i add my scenario by download and put it in my micro sd?)?

3. whats the matter for using DSi/DSL upgrade file to upgrade the AK (in my case with my friend's DSL not another DSi)?

thx for your answers and please help me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- EDIT -

It works XD !!!!
I used AKAIO with the DSi uprading file in my Friend's DSL Thank You so much all you're wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) !
(hey Danny, you're my best-dammit ghost hahahaa)


----------



## janouis (Sep 14, 2009)

u nid to have ds lite or borrow one from ur friend to update to 1.4? sorry i'm new on ak2i thing... just got my dsi today.. pls help...


----------



## Colourful Zone (Sep 18, 2009)

If your new DSi firmware is v1.4 already, you need to get one DS Lite and another DSi which is v1.3 firmware or below to upgrade your AK2i cards.

If it is unlucky you cannot get the required console to upgrade your AK2i, you can use our service to upgarde your AK2i at here.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 18, 2009)

Colourful Zone said:
			
		

> If your new DSi firmware is v1.4 already, you need to get one DS Lite and another DSi which is v1.3 firmware or below to upgrade your AK2i cards.
> 
> If it is unlucky you cannot get the required console to upgrade your AK2i, you can use our service to upgarde your AK2i at here.



Gotta love these self-advertizing people. ;\ 

I'll rephrase that for him so it's not misleading.  If your DSi is at Firmware 1.4X, you need EITHER a DS, DS Lite, or a DSi with 1.3X or lower.  Not both.


----------



## Reconnin (Sep 19, 2009)

Was going to update my AK2i but my sis brougth hers with her! But at least now I know there is hope for my stupidity for updating the firmware before checking the forums first!


----------



## jackdanielchan (Sep 19, 2009)

Has anybody noticed that they can't use emulator's on their AK2i after this update?


----------



## Reconnin (Sep 19, 2009)

Well I just did the update and cart works and I can play me games but have not tried any Emulator's yet!


----------



## Codify (Sep 24, 2009)

Umm, so I have a DS Lite, but my cousin has the DSi (1.3 firmware). He doesn't have a flashcard at all, I want to give him one for his birthday but I want to make sure it will still work if he updates to firmware 1.4. 

Can I put the Acekard in my DS Lite, update it with the 1.4 fix and then give it to him? Will that work, or does the fix need to be done on the DSi?


----------



## blazefire9999 (Sep 24, 2009)

And all you blabbing about the icon YOU CAN EDIT THE ICON ON UR PC DEEHHRRR*



*


----------



## nicofaz_uniekz (Sep 27, 2009)

Codify : u can do both, either with DSL or another DSi fw 1.3X ..
some people (very small chance) were getting stucked bout this update and fortunately it worked on mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heheheh...


----------



## H2O Surfer (Sep 27, 2009)

I have an AK2i that I got from DX a while ago, and it works great.  A friend of mine wants to buy two DSis and two AK2is for her 2 sons for Christmas.  Given they are coming all the way from Hong Kong and their ship time, I have to order them soon to arive on time.

Does DX sell clones?  I thought not, but they are not listed on AK's online-reseller page and then I read this which had me worried.  I will pay more for a legit AK2i card, but wanted to check to make sure since I do like DX's prices and free shipping.  I'm pretty confident that my own AK2i is legit given its HW81 (are there later HW releases?).

Thanks in advance for any input any of you might have on this.


----------



## riccioli88 (Sep 28, 2009)

i
my question is this:
i have a r4i-sdhc and don't upgradable for ndsi 1.4
i buy a new card acekard 2i
upgrade this is ufficial or this fix is unufficial?
counseling this card for me?please help me


----------



## Josh2i (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi, 
i'm Josh. 
I have a firmware update problem too. When I do the DSi update on my DS Original and DS Lite (as my DSi is on 1.4), it works, it updates, but when I put it in my DSi, it still reads as Acekard 2i, and doesn't work. I heard it is supposed to be read as Danny Phantom: Urban Jungle. When I try and do the DSL update on my DSL or DS and it says To Start Update, Reinsert card, etc. I do that, and press B. It still stays the same. When I press B, then start, I still get nothing, it still says the same thing. When I don't reinsert the card and do those, it still says the same. Please, somebody...help me. What am I doing wrong? D:


----------



## amirh1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Just to make sure - since i already have 1.4 installed, if I run this firmware file on 1.3 nothing will happen to THAT (1.3) system, right?


----------



## amirh1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Never mind, already tried it - you guys are frikin geniuses!

Thanks for the fix!!!!


----------



## loveme23 (Oct 25, 2009)

I just bought an Acekard 2i and I've a DSi version 1.4U. I've browse all around looking for way to make it work, but whatever I do I kept getting the error

"An error has occurred. Press and hold the Power Button to turn the system off. Please see the Nintendo DSi Operations Manual for help troubleshooting."

I don't have a DS lite, and all the guides that I found required that I've a DS Lite to update the Acekard. 

My question is, is there a way to make the Acekard work with my DSi without using DS Lite or any other hardware?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 25, 2009)

loveme23 said:
			
		

> I just bought an Acekard 2i and I've a DSi version 1.4U. I've browse all around looking for way to make it work, but whatever I do I kept getting the error
> 
> "An error has occurred. Press and hold the Power Button to turn the system off. Please see the Nintendo DSi Operations Manual for help troubleshooting."
> 
> ...



If the Acekard 2i wasn't patched previously, it is completely unusable with the DSi 1.4X.  It will not load no matter what, until you get the patch on it.  You're going to need the Lite or a 1.3X or below DSi.  No way around it.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Oct 25, 2009)

loveme23 said:
			
		

> I just bought an Acekard 2i and I've a DSi version 1.4U. I've browse all around looking for way to make it work, but whatever I do I kept getting the error
> 
> "An error has occurred. Press and hold the Power Button to turn the system off. Please see the Nintendo DSi Operations Manual for help troubleshooting."
> 
> ...



What the other guy said.
Kudos on finding a topic to ask a question in.  You're not like the other noobs who post lik ths.
Why don't you go make your first topic in the introductions area?


----------



## wrightty (Nov 10, 2009)

thx, all worked really well maybe a stickie Tut for it cause it wasnt that clear, but its working now :-)


----------



## dcmodder (Nov 24, 2009)

**another confirmation** working. ran ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds. performed a system update. danny phantom showed his ugly face and i think i know why. the card id for the acekard is fooling the ndsi fw since the acekard card id was blocked from the ndsi fw. so if nintendo blocks danny phantom to try and combat the acekard they'll have alot of upset 10 year olds on their hands. 

nice work.


----------



## 432521 (Nov 28, 2009)

First off hello everyone, 

Okay, I am getting a DSi this Christmas from my siblings from walmart, and I am sure that it will be on 1.4U firmware. I plan on placing my order at dealextreme *is this a safe and reliable source of a acekard 2i?* for a acekard 2i when I finally find out all of the kinks to this whole thing. I am assuming that the acekard 2i that I will get from dealextreme will not be updated to work with my 1.4U DSi because of the comments left on the disccusion thing there . So my question is since my microsd card will obviously be blank when i first pop it into my laptop, do I just download the file provided on the first post and put the file that is ment for the DSL into the root of my blank microsd or do I put both the DSL and DSI file into it? or do I have to have another file in it for it to work? Also after I have whatever file I need in my sd and with the sd in my acekard 2i do I just pop it into my DSL and update from there and then it should be fine to go into my DSi?

Sorry for asking so many questions, I am not really good at this stuff.


----------



## leo17434 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have ordered from DealExtreme and have not had problems. Yes, it will NOT be updated. No, you cannot update the firmware on a DSi that is already on 1.4. You will need to find a DS-Lite or DSi on 1.3 to run the update. Load all the firmware on the memory card and the appropriate .nds for DS-Lite or DSi and ask a friend to borrow their machine for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## DARKFiB3R (Dec 5, 2009)

I've got a DSi 1.3E here with an Acekard 2i and AKIO 1.5, if I do the 4.18 fw update from here

http://www.acekard.com/download.php

Is it then safe to update the DSi to 1.4E or do I need the "danny phantom" update first?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 5, 2009)

you need the danny update first


----------



## DARKFiB3R (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the fast reply.

Will doing one update overwrite the other? Do I need to do the official Acekard update first?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 5, 2009)

First do the dany update
then update your dsi to 1.4


----------



## DARKFiB3R (Dec 5, 2009)

So don't bother with the 4.18 fw update from acekard.com at all?

And akaio 1.5 works fine on 1.4E?

Sorry for all the noob questions.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 5, 2009)

yeah just use akaio 1.5 and the danny update nnd your good to go the update on acekard is outdated and cant play new games like zelda etc but akaio can so just forget about the update from acekard.com


----------



## DARKFiB3R (Dec 5, 2009)

Great, thanks for the info


----------



## bookwormzsh (Dec 5, 2009)

All right so do you need to put the .dsi file on the Acekard 2i even though you are updating from a DS Lite and then proceed to use that file for the update?

Oh I understand now thatI looked through the forum and looked at this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_8e0OgQK6Q...feature=related


----------



## Alacres (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey guys, I too recently made the idiotic mistake of upgrading my dsi firmware without thinking about the consequences. Lucky for me, I just bought my DSI so I can get a replacement. Unfortunately for my friend though, he also upgraded to the latest firmware, and his is way too old to get a refund. 

After reading through just about the entire thread, I think I've got everything figured out, but I just wanted to double check before I attempt this later tonight - 

1. I unzip the ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds file, and put in on one of my microSD cards
2.Then, I put the Acekard in my new DSI and run the file
3. Then I make sure to keep power to my DSI while the patch is running
4. After it's done, I reboot the DSI (when it tells me).
5. And finally, when I put the newly patched Acekard into my friends 1.4 DSI, it should show a dannyphantom icon, and the games should load.

Did I leave anything out?


Also, this is kind of a change of subject, but I had a question about the loaders and the AKAIO updates too - 

My friend and I are really new to the Acekard scene. We actually got our acekards from a guy who knew a lot about them, so all the files were already on it and we didn't have to worry about it. Our cards are pretty old though, so the files are really outdated, and we'd like to upgrade to the latest AKAIO firmware and the right loaders, since that seems to be pretty important. *Anyway, let me get to the point - What exactly do I need to do to upgrade our cards to the latest firmware and loaders? Do I need to delete any of the old files, and if so, which ones? Also do I make a specific folder for the firmware and the loaders, and does it matter what I call it? Right now, I notice a folder named _aio, and it's the one with most of the files and whatnot. Do I just replace all the old files in that folder with the new ones?*

Sorry for all the noob questions, I just haven't been able to find any instructions on how to install new firmware and loaders. I'm guessing it's not difficult at all, but for someone as new to this stuff as I am, I'm pretty lost. I just want to make sure I do everything right.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Edit: Sorry, one last question - Should I upgrade the firmware and loaders before I patch the AceKard, or does it matter either way? Thanks again guys.


----------



## cjohnson2136 (Dec 12, 2009)

ok so I am having problems I got my dsi and used my friend's acekard and files to get started and it worked fine. but now i just got my acekard and I am getting an error message and i can't even get to the acekard menu to update any suggestions?


----------



## Blake1710 (Dec 12, 2009)

It doesn't upgrade the DSi. You need to upgrade the new acekard. the internal software of the acekard is updated, so using someone else's acekard on your DSi won't work.

just run the update again on someone else's DS lite or 1.3 dsi using your acekard.


----------



## cjohnson2136 (Dec 12, 2009)

no i wasn't trying to use someone else's acekard to get the update this is what happened

1. bought dsi
2. used friend's acekard on my dsi (worked)
3. bought my own acekard
4. tried to use my acekard with the same files from before

so i don't get what the difference is the files are still the same the only difference is the acekard is the only way to get it to work is by first using a ds lite or 1.3 v no matter what even if the root files on the sd card are the exact same when it worked?


----------



## tobr (Dec 12, 2009)

Can i use the DS Lite update on my DS Phat?


----------



## Blake1710 (Dec 12, 2009)

the update doesn't update any files that are on the micro sd.

it updates the software inside the acekard that tells it how to boot etc.

so even if you use the same sd card, you'll need to upgrade the new acekard.

also, try using some punctuation, it makes it hard to read otherwise.


----------



## Raupi (Dec 14, 2009)

INTERESTING FACT. USING DSTT.

allright, i write too much. i edited this post and cut it down in half.

basically, i was able to update acekard 2i with the new firmware using a dstt (non dsi).

this doesn't means much, but when i get my 10 acekard 2i batch i will try to brick one, and try to recover it using the same dstt. if it works, it will mean that it will not be necessary to buy a new acekard just to unbrick yours now. or if someone wants to try.. I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE for bricking even more your acekard! please wait from a week to a month until i get the 10.

here is a video for the first 25 people that click in it. youtube limitation, sorry. purposedly left private because of the reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaly bad video quality. i will update and un-private it when i get everything to test it.
it is veery long also, 5 minutes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_private?v=5Lq...3tZH7IsMtLT-g==


Really sorry for the really crappy video. cellphne cam. it is my first one, and i still doesn't know how to record decently. i will try to use my cybershot when i get the batch.


----------



## GGKID (Dec 16, 2009)

i tried everything that everyone was talking about but my acekard still doesnt work plz help me


----------



## Raupi (Dec 16, 2009)

GGKID said:
			
		

> i tried everything that everyone was talking about but my acekard still doesnt work plz help me



Hm... Your acekard is the "Acekard 2i" right? 

Here are some steps to tryDO NOT FOLLOW THE ORDER!) simply go  to where [] the string indicates to.

A) If you bricked your Acekard 2i after trying to update it, go to [1], else continue to *
B) If you are only updating your acekard 2i and it is not bricked, go to [4]

1)If your Dsi is already in version 1.4, go to [11], else continue to [2]
2)You will need another acekard 2i. after getting it, go to [3]
3)You will run the update [100] but in the new acekard. when it asks to pull out the card,
put the microsd in the bricked card and put the acekard back in. to my acekard unbrick, i needed at least
four tries.


4)If your Dsi is already in version 1.4, go to [10] else, go to [5]
5)You can try to use the firmware updater[100]

10)You will need another Dsi that is not in version 1.4 or a DSPHAT or a NDSL. after that, go to [5]
11)You will need another Dsi that is not in version 1.4 or a DSPHAT or a NDSL. after that, go to [2] 


100)update for the firmware: ATTENTION! DO NOT STOP THE UPDATE! IT MAY  TAKE SOMETIME! 
DO NOT STOP(turn off or something, and look out for the batt) OR YOU WILL BRICK YOUR DS! http://www.mediafire.com/?1xquh1ymjjx
If it bricked even after finishing the update and instructions, go to [11]


by the way, in accordance to my last post here...

i am mostly sure you can use another cart to update/unbrick the acekard 2i. but people, i do not recomend doing this until i test it, because i will get 10 acekard for testing/selling purposes.


AND REMEMBER,
it is recomended to use update[ndsi] in a ndsi and update[ndsl] in a dsphat or dslite.*


----------



## martin88 (Dec 16, 2009)

Why is there a update for DS Lite as well? I thought only DSi block flashcarts?


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 16, 2009)

martin88 said:
			
		

> Why is there a update for DS Lite as well? I thought only DSi block flashcarts?


The update is for a dsi, but you can use the dslite file to update your card on a dslite or to update multiple cards on a dslite.


----------



## defrb (Dec 18, 2009)

Are the dsi's in the stores allready on 1.4e? Someone is telling me they do, but i need to make sure ^^


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 18, 2009)

defrb said:
			
		

> Are the dsi's in the stores allready on 1.4e? Someone is telling me they do, but i need to make sure ^^



Yeah, I came into the thread wondering the same - never been interested in a DSi, so I've not really kept up to date, but if a friend is giving someone a DSi and AceKard 2i for christmas (and they're never going to use the DSi on the internet) will they need to put the new 'Danny Phantom' update on it, or will it be OK just with the latest AKAIO?


----------



## defrb (Dec 20, 2009)

defrb said:
			
		

> Are the dsi's in the stores allready on 1.4e? Someone is telling me they do, but i need to make sure ^^



I found out they do. So their might be some bricked dsi's in the socks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it was easy to fix with a dslite on firmware 1.3. 

thanks to this topic, cheers for that


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 21, 2009)

defrb said:
			
		

> defrb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Source?  Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## Stefanetto (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi everyone !
I downloaded the ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds file and put it ito my Micro SD card.
And it was cheerfuly that I switched on my DSi (1.3E).
But then, surprise : No wall paper ? Ok never mind... I select the "Micro SD card" icon
And the screen freezes ! 
I restarted my DS to re-launch the acekard but i saw on the screen something like : System File Missing !!!
I checked my SD  card on my compter and  i saw all the folders having bizarre names, and with some hidden files...
When I tried to access to the folders a warning box prompted and I was told that : the folder isn't accessible anymore, please check the folder or re-insert the disc !
So it damaged my card =S
I tried to find a software which enlables to recover files. Most of them work only for Photo-file format or are in limited version !
What do you advise me to do ?
Please help !!  =O


----------



## ectoplasmer3 (Dec 23, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> I'll start off by saying that the ak2i CAN be updated case in point this update, I found this while scanning some chinese forum. download
> 
> NOTE: the dsl one can be used to salvage any bricked ak2i's caused by this update but must be used on a dsl or ds phat, the chance of bricking should be very low but you'd best have a fully charged battery or be plugged into mains before updating just in case.
> 
> Enjoy!


Um.. I bricked my acekard I think let me tell you details...

MY DSi=DS*i*

Friend's DS=DS lite

Acekard=Acekard 2i

FW=1.4

I used the DSi update on a DS lite Now it says theres nothing there. So if I use DSL update on another flash card reinsert bricked acekard, update will update work? :?


----------



## vtxGump (Dec 24, 2009)

Great update! It works!

I bought one of the blue DSi's with the Mario bundle and it was already at version 1.4U. I inserted a new AK2i with software version 4.18 and it just came up with an error. The AK2i wasn't bricked. It still worked in another DSi and DSL. I updated the AK2i in the DSL and everything booted fine on my new DSi at 1.4U.

I love this forum.


----------



## motograter (Dec 25, 2009)

So we got a DSi for my son for Christmas. It's 1.4U. I have an AceKard2i from his old DS. All I need to do is drop the DSi.nds file to the microSD and run it from his DS then it should work in his DSi, right?
I'm not too savy with the DS. My only real experience is with the Xbox 360 & Wii....


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Dec 29, 2009)

I updated my DSI to 1.4 not knowing your not suppose to update it or it won't work. Currently i'm trying to update the Firmware for DSi but i don't have a spare DS. i have the Acekard2i Firmware update but it won't work  it says "Chip ID:01c2  HW:0000 " (DSi)
" This Cartridge can't be updated" (i emulated it) 


My DSi is at Version 1.4  wtf am i suppose to do? total BS


----------



## jyjrodriguez (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok, I'm stumped. 

I downloaded both file updates - dsi and dsl, 

However when I try to download the update on dsl I get a WHITE screen and NOTHING comes up.  I rebooted and can still access all games that are on the AK2i card on both dsl and older dsi but I CANNOT acces the update.

On the dsl I click BOTH the dsi AND dsl update:  WHITE screen
I tried using my non-updated dsi: WHITE screen

I even tried downloading the file TWICE

Is the file bad?  Don't get it.... WHAT am I doing wrong?


----------



## djdad (Jan 18, 2010)

So, after reading and reading i realized that i have to find a DSLite or a DSi 1.3 or lower to upgrade the AceKard 2i...right?

I believe that this is something that it should be written in big letters on the adds, because we are not all reading the "small" letters. It said 1.4 Dsi compartible...but it's actually NOT

Anyway i have a question for you..

What exactly is upgraded? The AceKard firmware? Some files? The card its self?
Why can this AceKard 2i be ready to load on a DSi 1.4? What i mean is that at least the new ones, the ones that we bought just a couple of weeks ago, do not include this updated firmware? And why does this update can not be done otherwise?


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 18, 2010)

djdad said:
			
		

> So, after reading and reading i realized that i have to find a DSLite or a DSi 1.3 or lower to upgrade the AceKard 2i...right?
> 
> I believe that this is something that it should be written in big letters on the adds, because we are not all reading the "small" letters. It said 1.4 Dsi compartible...but it's actually NOT
> 
> ...


It updates the Acekard 2i itself. Acekard 2i generally aren't sold with the 1.4 update because the update contains copyrighted code and the Acekard team could get into a lot of trouble for that.

Yes, you'll have to use one of the non-DSi DS or a DSi on pre-1.4X.


----------



## capple123 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have 6 AceKart2i I just bought. 5 are going into DSL No Problem correct! One is for a DSi. 
1. After performing this patch to the AceKart2i that is destined to the DSi will that card no longer work in a DSL of DS phat? 
2. If the DSi is not updated and only running FW1.3 will the patched Acekart2i work in the DSi remaining at 1.3 until a update is required. or is a FW1.4 required?
*Edit*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUESTION 2 answered - I had found this video that shown me that the Updated Acecard2i loaded on a 1.3 DSi
> You Tube Video Update AceKart2i
> Nice thing is it show the difference between the two files that come with the patch



I ask these because I need to know if I should update these before I give it out to the DSi owner.

3. What is the sequence that creates a brick? 
no updated Acekart2i in 1.4 DSi
4. Is the brick the DSi or the AceKart2i?

5. finally I have read no mention about the AKAIO.1.5 firmware. Where does that fall into all this.
*Edit:*Pages 1-10 lots of reading created questions. Started going backwards I think I got this one


			
				Rockstar said:
			
		

> yeah just use akaio 1.5 and the danny update nnd your good to go the update on acekard is outdated and cant play new games like zelda etc but akaio can so just forget about the update from acekard.com




Thanks for your help. I'm new to the DSL seen and have no knowledge of DSI.


----------



## capple123 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have read that some do not like the Danny Phantom Icon. Could this fix it.

link to quote


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Custom icons
> AKAIO has a custom icon system whereby specially formatted bitmaps (*.bmp) can be placed on your microSD and used as a replacement for the usual icons, both those built into Nintendo DS games and those used by AKAIO itself, for example the generic "Game Boy Advance" icon which is displayed for all *.gba files. However, due to the limitations on the DS hardware, the most common formats of *.bmp file (e.g. the types generated by MS Paint) are not able to be used for this purpose, and they must instead be saved with some required specifications. There are several methods of generating this type of bitmap, detailed below.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 21, 2010)

capple123 said:
			
		

> I have read that some do not like the Danny Phantom Icon. Could this fix it.
> 
> link to quote
> 
> ...



Fun part of this is that...that's for AKAIO.  Not the Acekard.  The icon cannot be changed, as it's what allows the DSi to still run it.  Unless an update that makes it so that Acekard's original icon will work again, it cannot be changed.


----------



## cossinus (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello im new here and i have a problem i just got a DSI and a DSL  i flashed the DSL and i got a ACEKARD 2i i got all the necessary files tu update it form my DSL but when it boots it stops at 0% and wont load anyone knows what to do . thank you


----------



## capple123 (Jan 21, 2010)

cossinus said:
			
		

> Hello im new here and i have a problem i just got a DSI and a DSL  i flashed the DSL and i got a ACEKARD 2i i got all the necessary files tu update it form my DSL but when it boots it stops at 0% and wont load anyone knows what to do . thank you


See two post up: I found a video that just might help you. Try taking out the Micro SD card.
Here is a link to video as well
.


----------



## Normmatt (Jan 28, 2010)

apparently theres a new update file going around not sure whats new but i've linked it in the first post.


----------



## azure0wind (Jan 28, 2010)

so no one tested the new update???


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 28, 2010)

-Removed by me, irrelovent-

Well, I just tried the update.  Didn't do anything.  At least, not that I can see.  Still a Dannykard 2i.


----------



## azure0wind (Jan 29, 2010)

hmm.... why Normatt called its as "new" then?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 29, 2010)

He *did* say that he didn't know what was new.  Turns out, nothing is, unless it's stuff you can't see.


----------



## iFish (Jan 29, 2010)

probly just less brick rate


----------



## tk_saturn (Feb 2, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> He *did* say that he didn't know what was new.  Turns out, nothing is, unless it's stuff you can't see.



I have a 8181 0fc2 2i from DX which wouldn't update with the original update, but did work with the R4i Ultra update.

Tried this new update posted by Normatt, and this time it worked. Perhaps this is the reason behind the new update?


----------



## gieselbart (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Guys.

I'm a little ashamed to say but:
I'm a total noob with this update thingy...

I got a fresh DSi 1.4E with AceKard 2i.
But i really don't know how to apply the new Firmware.
All the YouTube Tutorials looked like they're already used AK2i.

Mine is brand new... -.-

btw: I don't have any DSL or sth else to update.

Anyone have a step by step tutorial? :-)

Thanks in Advance


----------



## TheRig (Mar 17, 2010)

gieselbart said:
			
		

> Hi Guys.
> 
> I'm a little ashamed to say but:
> I'm a total noob with this update thingy...
> ...



Sameting here, I buy a DSI a week ago, and it's already 1.4U. I got a aceckard 2i. But I don't know how to start... Can someone explain to me, step by step?
I did start with the ak2_421_20091217_release.zip, unzip mon my SDcard, but I still got the black screen with the error. So I try to put the ak2ifw_update_14_DSi_new.nds file on the SDcard, and black screen again. 
Please help!


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Mar 17, 2010)

The problem with the Acekard 2i in comparison to some other Dsi cards, is that it doesn't have a core update meaning that you can't update without the DS loading the card itself. 1.4 breaks loading of flashcarts, thus, the Acekard cannot load, and because of that can't update, and because of that will not work. You will need to (briefly) borrow someone else's Dsi(which is lower than 1.4) or Ds lite, update then put it back into your Dsi for it to work. 

Good Luck


----------



## jjmaia (Mar 18, 2010)

IchigoK2031 said:
			
		

> The problem with the Acekard 2i in comparison to some other Dsi cards, is that it doesn't have a core update meaning that you can't update without the DS loading the card itself. 1.4 breaks loading of flashcarts, thus, the Acekard cannot load, and because of that can't update, and because of that will not work. You will need to (briefly) borrow someone else's Dsi(which is lower than 1.4) or Ds lite, update then put it back into your Dsi for it to work.
> 
> Good Luck



Hi there. I can borrow a DSi, can you give me a link to a tuturial of how to update the AK fw?

Thank you.


----------



## jwmghf (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey guys:

I am newbie.  How can I tell what version I am running on my dsi??  Also, I just purchased the AK2i and could use a little instruction.  If I am not at version 1.4 do I want to update or not??

Thanks


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 18, 2010)

jwmghf said:
			
		

> Hey guys:
> 
> I am newbie.  How can I tell what version I am running on my dsi??  Also, I just purchased the AK2i and could use a little instruction.  If I am not at version 1.4 do I want to update or not??
> 
> Thanks


Go to 'settings'. In the bottom-right corner of the top screen it should say the version number. Don't update unless you have a need for DSiWare and internet enabled applications.


----------



## jwmghf (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey Atomic Rev:

Thanks for the quick reply.  I'm at ver 1.4U.  Will I need a firmware update for the AK2i?  No need for DSiWare and internet enabled applications what so ever!!!

Also, is there a thread around that offers instruction for this?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 18, 2010)

jwmghf said:
			
		

> Hey Atomic Rev:
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.  I'm at ver 1.4U.  Will I need a firmware update for the AK2i?  No need for DSiWare and internet enabled applications what so ever!!!
> 
> Also, is there a thread around that offers instruction for this?


Yep. You'll need the update to allow the DSi to recognize the Acekard 2i since you're on the 1.4 update unless the shop that sold it to you already put it on. Use the update found in the first post of this topic.

You could follow this tutorial.


----------



## jwmghf (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the tutorial.  I'll check it out.  I think I should have all the hardware by Sat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, okay.

Are you new to flashcarts?


----------



## jwmghf (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey Atomic:

Yep, this is a 1st for me.  Are there some pointers I should know about?  I think all the hardware is going to arrive today!!!

Thanks


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 19, 2010)

Using a flashcart isn't that hard. I'm assuming you're going to use it to download illegally obtained (who cares?!) roms. Be careful when downloading roms. Some sites host roms that can permanently brick your DS making hentai play everytime you turn it on. GBAtemp is a great place to ask questions when you have any problems with your flashcart.

It should be rather easy to operate and master a flashcart. My first flashcart was an Acekard 2i, too.


----------



## jwmghf (Mar 20, 2010)

Atomic Revolution said:
			
		

> Using a flashcart isn't that hard. I'm assuming you're going to use it to download illegally obtained (who cares?!) roms.



Yep, But I can't get my AK2i card fuctioning in the DSi.  I think I followed the instruction of the guide to the tee.... minus the 7-zip.  I use winrar.  Is that a prob??


----------



## qUaK3R (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello, i have one question. I'm about to buy a DSi friday, and i figure that it will bring 1.4 firmware... I don´t know anyone with a dsi, so, if i buy a acekard 2i, will i be able to update it, or it will already bring the 1.4 fix? Or is it better to buy M3i zero? I just want my cart to play games, i don't care about media, or homebrews, so that's why i wanted acekard..

Thanks


----------



## lolzed (Mar 25, 2010)

to update AK2i you need a DS/DSL or a DSi with 1.3 firmware or below

for M3i0 you can just use the usb adapter included(correct me whatever you call the thing)


----------



## qUaK3R (Mar 25, 2010)

thank you, so i guess i'll just go with m31 zero then... it's a shame, i thougth that acekard 2i is better for newer games and so...


----------



## kleptodathief (Apr 2, 2010)

is this confirmed working with the new DSi XL that just came out?

anyone have it working with the acekard 2i please confirm by PMing me thanks, i don't want to brick this device


----------



## EcoSport (Apr 3, 2010)

*kleptodathief,* I found two forum references that say a Danny Phantom updated acekard 2i works with the DSI XL.  
Here's one: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=194096&st=15

And another: As of March 5th, 2010, the orig. poster seems to have gotten their acekard 2i working on their DSI XL with firmware 1.5.1 by using this Danny Phantom update.  http://forum.romulation.net/index.php?topic=35564.0


*qUaK3R,* I bought my acekard 2i at http://www.realhotstuff.com/.  I talked to them directly before I bought it, and they said that they have already updated all of the acekard 2i's that they sell so they work with the 1.4 firmware.  I only have a DSLite, so I cannot confirm, but give them a call...they have very quick shipping, and are helpful.  If they said they updated the cart, I bet they did...they also accept returns for 30 days.  Best of all, they speak English (they are in New Jersey).  I might be getting a DSi soon.  If I do, I will write back if my acekard works or not.  Oh yeah, and I run AKAIO, and it says I have HW 81, so I guess that means it's a real acekard 2i, not a fake.


----------



## jwmghf (Apr 4, 2010)

kleptodathief said:
			
		

> is this confirmed working with the new DSi XL that just came out?
> 
> anyone have it working with the acekard 2i please confirm by PMing me thanks, i don't want to brick this device




I bought the Dsi XL a couple of days ago for my sons birthday.  Put the AceKard 2i in it and its working perfectly.  Go buy one and have some fun!!!


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 4, 2010)

jwmghf said:
			
		

> kleptodathief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also can confirm this as i have the acekard 2i working flawlessly on my DSi XL


----------



## YayMii (Apr 4, 2010)

It's working on my DSi XL


----------



## matcon5 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I got me and my girlfriend each a DSi XL. They both have firmware 1.4 so I just wanted to get some advice and to clarify what I need to do.
I ordered 2 Acekard 2i's from Kick Trading (authorized reseller) It doesn't say whether or not they are already updated. So I'm assuming they are not.

I downloaded this file --> http://www.4shared.com/file/216759137/490f...pdate14new.html
Which says it's a newer update for the Acekards 1.4 compatible firmware. I have my old DSL here as well, which I read is what I need to use to update the flashcards.
So.. I reformat my microSD put on AKAIO 1.6RC2, then at the root of the card I place the "ak2ifw_update_14_DSL_new.nds" file. Put the cart in my DSL and fire it up,
then load the "ak2ifw_update_14_DSL_new.nds" file and let it update the card? Rinse and repeat for the other card as well?

Cheers, and I hope this is the correct process, never had to do something like this before


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 4, 2010)

Have a read of this, step 8 is what you are after      http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218103


----------



## matcon5 (Apr 5, 2010)

So since I have 2 Acekard 2i's, each with there own microSD. I should use my DS Lite, and the ak2ifw_update_14_DSi_new.nds file? And do one card, then the other? Since they are both new and not bricked..

This seems like the logical choice since it says there's less of a chance to brick the card using the ak2ifw_update_14_DSL_new.nds file..


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 5, 2010)

matcon5 said:
			
		

> So since I have 2 Acekard 2i's, each with there own microSD. I should use my DS Lite, and the ak2ifw_update_14_DSi_new.nds file? And do one card, then the other? Since they are both new and not bricked..



Yes.


----------



## ecchi (Apr 5, 2010)

Atomic Revolution said:
			
		

> Using a flashcart isn't that hard. I'm assuming you're going to use it to download illegally obtained (who cares?!) roms. Be careful when downloading roms. *Some sites host roms that can permanently brick your DS making hentai play everytime you turn it on*. GBAtemp is a great place to ask questions when you have any problems with your flashcart.



Holy crap!


----------



## updowners (Apr 5, 2010)

ecchi said:
			
		

> Atomic Revolution said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless you're stupid, it won't happen. It has been disguised as some games such as Dragon Quest though (Forgot which one)


----------



## matcon5 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks very much for the fast replies Jackthelad, now to just sit and wait for it all to come in the mail!

Cheers!


----------



## Minox (Apr 5, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

> ecchi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you're talking about (hentai.nds) is a known DS bricker and does not work on newer DSs since Nintendo write protected most of the firmware in newer models so that only WiFi/user settings get wiped in the event of someone running the bricker. Even then it's really really hard to even get hold of these bricker in the first case and most antiviruses catches and removes it before it can do any harm.


----------



## EcoSport (Apr 7, 2010)

EcoSport said:
			
		

> *qUaK3R,* I bought my acekard 2i at http://www.realhotstuff.com/.  I talked to them directly before I bought it, and they said that they have already updated all of the acekard 2i's that they sell so they work with the 1.4 firmware.  I only have a DSLite, so I cannot confirm, but give them a call...they have very quick shipping, and are helpful.  If they said they updated the cart, I bet they did...they also accept returns for 30 days.  Best of all, they speak English (they are in New Jersey).  I might be getting a DSi soon.  If I do, I will write back if my acekard works or not.  Oh yeah, and I run AKAIO, and it says I have HW 81, so I guess that means it's a real acekard 2i, not a fake.


I just got a DSi, and put in my Acekard 2i that I bought from RealHotStuff, and it worked right away...with the Danny Phantom icon, of course.  *RealHotStuff did update the card before sending it to me.*

-


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 13, 2010)

EcoSport said:
			
		

> I just got a DSi, and put in my Acekard 2i that I bought from RealHotStuff, and it worked right away...with the Danny Phantom icon, of course.  *RealHotStuff did update the card before sending it to me.*



Does Shoptemp do the same?
btw I just bought a DSi LL and can't use my Acekard cuz i can't find a DS Lite to update it


----------



## EcoSport (Jun 14, 2010)

Don't know about Shoptemp.  RealHotStuff definitely does update their AK2i's to Danny cards, and it's only $3 more with free shipping (you'd probably spend more than $3 shipping it from Shoptemp.


----------



## Death HUG (Aug 10, 2010)

Help! I downloaded and everything but it won't work it just kept telling me to update over and over. Then when it was updating for the 7th time my brother turned it off so now it won't work on the ds or the dsi! Oh and its Acekard2i....


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 10, 2010)

Death HUG said:
			
		

> Help! I downloaded and everything but it won't work it just kept telling me to update over and over. Then when it was updating for the 7th time my brother turned it off so now it won't work on the ds or the dsi! Oh and its Acekard2i....


Sounds like you'r card is bricked and it better be an AK2i, that's what this thread is for lol. In order to fix it, find another flashcard to use and and execute the DSL update on it. It will ask you to eject the card and put in an Acekard. Put in your bricked AK2i and press whatever button to start the update. Update it ONCE and put it back in your DSi.


----------



## indask8 (Aug 10, 2010)

Death HUG said:
			
		

> Help! I downloaded and everything but it won't work it just kept telling me to update over and over. Then when it was updating for the 7th time my brother turned it off so now it won't work on the ds or the dsi! Oh and its Acekard2i....



The DSLite version of the updater is a "batch version" it's made to update acekard2i without quitting, so of course, it will always ask to press a button to upgrade even after it's completed.

When it's done once and ask you again to upgrade, you just turn off your DS and try your ak2i on DSi...

Here, you certainly misflashed your ak2i by shutting down while it was upgrading.

You now need another flashcart to run this soft and fix your ak2i.


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 10, 2010)

Take a look at my thread http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=231410 it will tell you how to unbrick it.

You will need a DS Lite and another flashcart to do this (doesn't have to be an Acekard)


----------



## Death HUG (Aug 10, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Death HUG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! >.< It worked ^-^


----------



## Pont (Dec 24, 2010)

OK guys I hope someone can help me out here cause its got me stuck. I have a 4 DSi's one is running 1.4.1 (thats what it says) then I got 2 that are on 1.4 one new in box one not. Then I got a new in box 1.3 system. Since I could not get them to work I did some reading and saw that I need to update them to (I do have the AK2i's) 1.4 as well. So I did using the 1.3 system and all was good. Then today I get the An error has occurred. So first thing I do is format the SD card (PNY 8 gig micro) fat32 with the SDformatter v2.0 and put AKAIO 1.8.1 back on it and still same error. I can put it in the 1.3 system and it works fine put it in a 1.4 gives the error. Still shows the danny Phantom.  Any idea what I need to do to get this going. Also I have more than one AK2i all of them do and say the samething.


----------



## m3rox (Dec 24, 2010)

You really need to learn how to research better.  You update the AK2i to the latest firmware, not the DSi (update the DSi after updating the AK2i).


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 24, 2010)

Pont said:
			
		

> OK guys I hope someone can help me out here cause its got me stuck. I have a 4 DSi's one is running 1.4.1 (thats what it says) then I got 2 that are on 1.4 one new in box one not. Then I got a new in box 1.3 system. Since I could not get them to work I did some reading and saw that I need to update them to (I do have the AK2i's) 1.4 as well. So I did using the 1.3 system and all was good. Then today I get the An error has occurred. So first thing I do is format the SD card (PNY 8 gig micro) fat32 with the SDformatter v2.0 and put AKAIO 1.8.1 back on it and still same error. I can put it in the 1.3 system and it works fine put it in a 1.4 gives the error. Still shows the danny Phantom.  Any idea what I need to do to get this going. Also I have more than one AK2i all of them do and say the samething.



The problem is you're using an outdated firmware.
You should reflash your Acekard 2is to 1.4.1 using this, afterwards their icon on a DSi will appear as Alex Rider (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

http://www.mediafire.com/?i5iacikw9nbpei5
http://gbatemp.net/t218103-updated-n00b-gu...your-acekard#11


----------



## Pont (Dec 24, 2010)

m3rox said:
			
		

> You really need to learn how to research better.  You update the AK2i to the latest firmware, not the DSi (update the DSi after updating the AK2i).
> 
> 
> the 2 I had I updated before I even got the AK2i's one was updated out of the box so I did not update it anyway. I still have the one running 1.3 which will stay that just in case I need the 1.3 for anything.
> ...



Thank you I used the 1.3 DSi to update the cards and they work just fine again once again thank you.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Dec 24, 2010)

Well if it worked after you did that, that means you didn't update the Acekard's Firmware.


----------



## Pont (Dec 24, 2010)

BloodyFlame said:
			
		

> Well if it worked after you did that, that means you didn't update the Acekard's Firmware.




I updated it to the danny Phantom 1.4 not the current 1.4.1 Which is the Alex Rider Stormbreaker When I did the google search for the error it kept giving me the 1.4 firmware. never seen the 1.4.1. once again thanks for the help


----------



## Zombie_slag (Nov 18, 2013)

Doesn't work with 1.4.5u? I get the danny phantom icon, then:

"An error has occurred. Press and hold the Power Button to turn the system off. Please see the Nintendo DSi Operations Manual for help troubleshooting."

Not sure my hardware version.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Nov 18, 2013)

Zombie_slag said:


> Doesn't work with 1.4.5u? I get the danny phantom icon, then:
> 
> "An error has occurred. Press and hold the Power Button to turn the system off. Please see the Nintendo DSi Operations Manual for help troubleshooting."
> 
> Not sure my hardware version.


 
The AceKard is dead. It ran out of space to put updates on so it will never support 1.4.5

Also, why this thread? There must be some newer AK threads that would've answered your question


----------



## Zombie_slag (Nov 18, 2013)

Sorry, I got mixed up and didn't see the date on the post. Got hopeful there for a second. Oh well, guess I'll throw it back in a drawer again. Thanks.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Nov 18, 2013)

Zombie_slag said:


> Sorry, I got mixed up and didn't see the date on the post. Got hopeful there for a second. Oh well, guess I'll throw it back in a drawer again. Thanks.


 
Not a problem. I was also sad to see the AK2i go too


----------

